# Strictly Come Dancing 2012



## spanglechick (Aug 6, 2012)

A bit early for the new thread, but we'll have names in less than a month, and today I see that Claudia has quit ITT.  She says it clashes with family time, but she'll still do the results show with Tess.

Wonder if we'll get Zoe for keeps - who also has a young family, plus a Brighton commute, I believe.  I loved Zoe.  Zoe was even better than Claudia.  Zoe would be okay...  but if *not* Zoe, then I am very scared. It could all go horribly wrong...


----------



## stavros (Aug 13, 2012)

Brighton to London isn't that far. Her hubby managed it alright for the Olympics last night.

Have they confirmed yet whether Forsyth is returning? Please say he isn't.


----------



## felixthecat (Aug 13, 2012)

I cant WAIT!!!!!

Bring on the fake tan and sequins!


----------



## Espresso (Aug 13, 2012)

Talk of Strictly means winter is nigh. So bugger and woe.
But also - Hurrah! STRICTLY!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 13, 2012)

I still miss Ian Waite


----------



## foamy (Aug 13, 2012)

Now the sequin covered Olympic gymnastics have finished I'm so ready for SCD to restart. I'd love Zoe to return too.


----------



## Espresso (Aug 13, 2012)

Aww. Lovely Ian.
He was ace. Which is a word I will never apply to that smarm Anton du Beke, no mater how much the producers seem to want me to.
(Well, not just me, of course )


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 13, 2012)

I saw James Jordan last week.. looking like the world's unhappiest man. I assume he was having a beeb based meeting.

Is Michael Vaughan still the only confirmed celeb?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 13, 2012)

paulhackett said:


> I saw James Jordan last week.. looking like the world's unhappiest man. I assume he was having a beeb based meeting.


James Jordan is married to Ola Jordan. James Jordan isn't allowed to be unhappy.

And that's how I'll be opening my SCD account for 2012.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 13, 2012)

paulhackett said:


> I saw James Jordan last week.. looking like the world's unhappiest man. I assume he was having a beeb based meeting.
> 
> *Is Michael Vaughan* still the only confirmed celeb?


 
Really  ? I didn't even know he was confirmed. I quite like him even though he seems to be growing up to be Geoffrey Boycott


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 13, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Really  ? I didn't even know he was confirmed. I quite like him even though he seems to be growing up to be Geoffrey Boycott


 
He'll be very 'meh' I'm afraid.  mainly because he can't be the only one to have signed but he announced he had a couple of months back

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...12-ex-cricketer-Michael-Vaughan-signs-up.html

ETA: On the other hand Sir Geoffrey would be marvellous


----------



## Espresso (Aug 13, 2012)

I wonder if Rebecca Adlington will get her wish to be on it? She said it on Gabby's show after her last swim. Possibly Mark Foster, Denise Lewis and Colin Jackson were there too. Strictly reunion party! 
I know that a lot of the people will have already signed up, but it wouldn't surprise me one bit to see her.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 13, 2012)

And Matt Baker. Was weird realising just how many of the BBC presenting team had been on SCD


----------



## Espresso (Aug 13, 2012)

If they got Michael Johnson on it, I might even break the habit of a lifetime and actually - gasp - vote!


----------



## Me76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Sorry for the Daily Fail link but:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Kimberley-Walsh-joins.html?ito=feeds-newsxml

Paul Hollywood


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 28, 2012)

according to the comments, paul holywood was outraged and denied it on twitter last night.  which is sad.  doesn't sound like pendleton's actually booked, either.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 29, 2012)

Boo!  I only scanned it tbh.  I seem to remember from passed years that until the BBC announce most speculation is normally a load of pants anyway.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 29, 2012)

joey barton's lined up from football, as robbie savage was last year.


----------



## Espresso (Aug 29, 2012)

JOEY BARTON???
Bloodyhellfire.


----------



## belboid (Aug 29, 2012)

He's not, y'know


----------



## stavros (Aug 29, 2012)

Is there likely to be an Olympian? They always have a couple of sports people, and they might as well trade on the Beeb's big shindig of the year.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 29, 2012)

stavros said:


> Is there likely to be an Olympian? They always have a couple of sports people, and they might as well trade on the Beeb's big shindig of the year.


sir steve redgrave was mentioned.


----------



## stavros (Aug 29, 2012)

Really? I was thinking someone slightly less high profile, maybe Chris Boardman or Dean Macey. They've had a lot of boxers over the years too, so perhaps Amir Khan?


----------



## belboid (Aug 29, 2012)

Beth Tweddle is (almost) deffo doing it.


----------



## paulhackett (Sep 4, 2012)

Ticket applications are open..

http://www.bbc.co.uk/showsandtours/shows/shows/strictly_come_dancing_2012


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 4, 2012)

Johnny Ball and Chris Evans are both possibles it seems.
If Johnny does do it then he'll be the oldest ever contestant.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 5, 2012)

The judges are ready...


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 5, 2012)

Dani Harmer (aka Tracy Beaker) is confirmed now:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-19486965


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 5, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> The judges are ready...


 
Me too.

So what's the feeling on Darcy then? 
It's a big yes from me, I think she's going to be great.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 5, 2012)

I LOVE Johnny Ball.

Don't necessarily need to see him dancing though...


----------



## FiFi (Sep 5, 2012)

BoatieBird said:


> Me too.
> 
> So what's the feeling on Darcy then?
> It's a big yes from me, I think she's going to be great.


 
I hope so because she's lovely and talented, BUT I remember feeling a little bit underwhelmed by her guest appearance last year
She seemed to have a few stock phrases for all the contestants and that was about that.
Hopefully I'll be more impressed when the series starts.


----------



## paulhackett (Sep 6, 2012)

BoatieBird said:


> Me too.
> 
> So what's the feeling on Darcy then?
> It's a big yes from me, I think she's going to be great.


 
I think she'll be a massive plus? I hope so.. definitely respected by the other judges, must be by the pros as well?

Think I read somewhere that when she guested as a judge, it was at the final stages of that years' competition, so there was less she could say in terms of criticism as the contestants were so advanced, so I would expect her to be less 'bland' than before.

But a step up from Alesha


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 6, 2012)

Definitely a step up from Alesha!
And when she was a guest judge she knew she was only there for 1 week so could afford to be even-handed and a bit fluffy in her criticisms.  I'm expecting more from her this time.


----------



## Espresso (Sep 6, 2012)

BoatieBird said:


> Definitely a step up from Alesha!
> And when she was a guest judge she knew she was only there for 1 week so could afford to be even-handed and a bit fluffy in her criticisms. I'm expecting more from her this time.


 
I'd go along with that.

I'm fairly sure you don't get to be a ballerina that non ballet folk like me have heard of without hard work and lots of being shouted at. So I am hoping she'll be strict with them and tell them how to improve certain things. A bit like Arlene used to but with a bit less of the leering. Arlene used to be a bugger for that, I always thought.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 6, 2012)

Do you mean leering as in perving over the boys?
I can't imagine Darcy doing that!

I wish Len would perv over the girls a bit less too, to be honest. Bleurgh.


----------



## Espresso (Sep 6, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Do you mean leering as in perving over the boys?
> I can't imagine Darcy doing that!
> 
> I wish Len would perv over the girls a bit less too, to be honest. Bleurgh.


 
Yeah. Arlene was always pretty cringey for that. And I don't really think Darcy will do it, either. I just meant I would like for Darcy to be as good a judge as Arlene was, without the bad bits of Arlene.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 6, 2012)

Ahh, yes I agree.

Feels like absolutely ages since Strictly was on. Are the presenters still Brucie and wotsit this year?


----------



## stavros (Sep 8, 2012)

Yep. I read the other day that he's now in the Guiness Book of Records for having the longest entertainment career of any man ever anywhere. Hopefully the new BBC DG will have the balls to tell him to jack it in, but he'll be too scared of the tabloid backlash.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 8, 2012)

stavros said:


> Yep. I read the other day that he's now in the Guiness Book of Records for having the longest *entertainment career* of any man ever anywhere.


 Stretching the definition a little there...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 10, 2012)

Victoria Pendleton confirmed, along with Louis Smith.



> The full confirmed list of this year's 14 contestants will be announced on The One Show on BBC One tonight at 7.00pm.
> 
> The launch show is to be broadcast on BBC One on Saturday 15 September, when the celebrities' dance partners will be announced.


----------



## FiFi (Sep 10, 2012)

So, The line-up seems to be the usual mixed bag of sportspeople, soap-stars, national treasures, and the "token older lady". 
Littl'un is thrilled by Dani Harmer though.


----------



## belboid (Sep 10, 2012)

Kimberley Walsh, Victoria Pendleton, Denise Van Outen, Jerri Hall, Fern Britton, Johnny Ball, Richard Arnold, Nicky Byrne, Sid Owen, Lisa Riley, Dani Harmer, Michael Vaughan, and Louis Smith are the  chosen ones.

Craig has Kimberley as favourite, followed by Louis, with Denise a wild card and Sid out first.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 10, 2012)

I think Dani Harmer will do really well. And although Kimberley and Denise will be all pretty and sparkly and good at first, I reckon Victoria will be the dark horse and make it to the end.
And those are zoooo's thrilling predictions.
Don't really care about the blokes, they're usually boring (except in the year of Gethin. Cor).


----------



## belboid (Sep 10, 2012)

Louis Smith should be good. The others, meh.  Despite having just watched them being introduced, I still have no idea who Richard Arnold or Nicky Byrne are.


----------



## FiFi (Sep 10, 2012)

Dani did a fun Jazz number for "Dance for Sport Relief"
It was to a song from Bugsy Malone, with a lad from Outnumbered (I think!)


----------



## belboid (Sep 10, 2012)

Fern was in the 2010 Christmas Special, came third. I cant remeber if she was actually any good tho (or even if I watched it at all, in fact)


----------



## trashpony (Sep 10, 2012)

As a follower of Strictly on facebook, I was shocked to discover that spanglechick isn't  Proper fan, my arse 

I have no idea who a lot of these people are but I quite like that. I loved Chelseeee last year and still haven't got a fucking clue about her other that SCD (yeah I know she's in Waterloo Road but so what)


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 10, 2012)

Who is Louis Smith?

Cba to google.  

And I didn't know there was a Facebook page.  Which says more about my relationship with fb than with strictly.


----------



## Espresso (Sep 10, 2012)

British gymnast boy who won two medals at the Olympics. He should be pretty bendy and strong.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 10, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> Who is Louis Smith?
> 
> Cba to google.
> 
> And I didn't know there was a Facebook page. Which says more about my relationship with fb than with strictly.


I found out about Kimberly walsh because of the fb page! It is the first time I've followed something random that is remotely useful. Rowse honey doesn't tell you anything


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 10, 2012)

Espresso said:


> British gymnast boy who won two medals at the Olympics. He should be pretty bendy and strong.




The one who looks like a baz luhermann Capulet? Awesome. 


trashpony said:


> I found out about Kimberly walsh because of the fb page! It is the first time I've followed something random that is remotely useful. Rowse honey doesn't tell you anything


Rowse honey?


----------



## belboid (Sep 10, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> The one who looks like a baz luhermann Capulet? Awesome.


Ooh, nice description, I'll steal that


----------



## trashpony (Sep 10, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> Rowse honey?


I don't know why I follow that truthfully but think bees will die if I stop or something


----------



## stavros (Sep 10, 2012)

Presumably, Westlife bloke will specialise in the highly complex move of standing up from a seated position after the middle eight?


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 10, 2012)

The thought of Louis Smith in sequins doing the tango is making me feel like a proper pervy old woman.........

Fab line up methinks.


----------



## FiFi (Sep 11, 2012)

felixthecat said:


> *The thought of Louis Smith in sequins doing the tango is making me feel like a proper pervy old woman.........*
> 
> Fab line up methinks.


 
Glad I'm not the only one


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 11, 2012)

felixthecat said:


> The thought of Louis Smith in sequins doing the tango is making me feel like a proper pervy old woman.........
> 
> Fab line up methinks.


 
*googles images of Louis Smith*

It's not just you


----------



## Espresso (Sep 11, 2012)

I saw Colin Salmon on a promotional thingymajig today. COLIN SALMON, laydeeeez.
Cor.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 11, 2012)

He is quite saucy.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 11, 2012)

Espresso said:


> I saw Colin Salmon on a promotional thingymajig today. COLIN SALMON, laydeeeez.
> Cor.


Ooh I didn't know what his name was but I totally recognise him. Ooh


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 11, 2012)

I wonder if TwistedAM will be watching the new series


----------



## stavros (Sep 12, 2012)

Do we know of any changes to the professionals? More importantly, does Ola still have the same costume stylist?


----------



## Ms T (Sep 15, 2012)

Proper excited here about Louis Smith as I loved him in the Olympics. I'm also backing Fern as she's so lovely. Am a bit wtf about Denise Van Outen - wasn't she in Chicago and therefore can already dance?


----------



## FiFi (Sep 15, 2012)

Ms T said:


> Proper excited here about Louis Smith as I loved him in the Olympics. I'm also backing Fern as she's so lovely. Am a bit wtf about Denise Van Outen - wasn't she in Chicago and therefore can already dance?


 
I suppose the point of having a "dancer" on th show is to find out if their previous experience can translate to ballroom/latin dancing which is a different discipline.
I quite like Denise, so I'm looking forward to seeing how she does


----------



## zoooo (Sep 15, 2012)

Saw her on something yesterday saying she had a non dancing role in all her musicals, and only had to learn one dance for Chicago. I think she's a bit miffed that everyone thinks she's already a pro dancer.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 15, 2012)

Yeah 'Roxie' isn't a big dance role - hence zelwegger doing it in the film. Velma is the dancer's role in Chicago. BUT she is a stage school girl, so will have had regular dance lessons while she was at Sylvia young / Italia Conti.


----------



## stavros (Sep 15, 2012)

You could say the same about Kimberley Walsh, as she'll have learnt routines for Girls Aloud shows, but I think they're so far removed from trained dancing it has little effect.

I always remember thinking Joe Calzaghe would be nimble, fleet of foot and reasonably rhythmic, but he was shite.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 15, 2012)

Half hour to go!!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 15, 2012)

Here we go...


----------



## Looby (Sep 15, 2012)

That dress looks fucking awful on Tess. 

Victoria Pendleton is going to really annoy me I think.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 15, 2012)

sparklefish said:


> That dress looks fucking awful on Tess.


She rarely looks good in the dresses she wears on SCD. I hate to sound cruel but I've just never thought she's particularly graceful, and really ill-suited to the show.

Oh dear, my g/f is NOT happy Artem is with Fern


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 15, 2012)

sparklefish said:


> Victoria Pendleton is going to really annoy me I think.


 
She's more than welcome to annoy me!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 15, 2012)

EVERY time: "Is that the GMTV presenter?". He's somewhat unmemorable, apparently.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 15, 2012)

Darcey Bussell wow


----------



## zoooo (Sep 15, 2012)

Ha, yet again, Anton gets the oldest lady. She's no Widdecombe though to be fair.


----------



## Looby (Sep 15, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> She rarely looks good in the dresses she wears on SCD. I hate to sound cruel but I've just never thought she's particularly graceful, and really ill-suited to the show.
> 
> Oh dear, my g/f is NOT happy Artem is with Fern



I don't watch it enough to notice really but it just seems really unflattering.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm sure there used to be another smallish male pro dancer that was sort of a cross between Vincent, and Gino Dicampo the TV chef...

Ah I think I'm thinking of Darren Bennett. He was cute.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 15, 2012)

No, Tess isn't remotely graceful and she and Brucie are one of the most awkward couplings on TV. However, sod them 

Sooo glad that Flavia has finally got someone she can dance with although Erin once again has got a 'joke' contestant. I reckon Jerry will give Anton a good run for his money. In the group dance, Denise looked v good I thought - she's going to be a serious contender. I suspect Victoria will be rubbish but she has the most amazing body so I will forgive her. Of the older women, Fern will be the one who will surprise and impress I think.


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 15, 2012)

Victoria might be OK if she can loosen up and find her sexy side.
I reckon Denise and James are going to be good together, and Danni and Vincent are goiong to be loads of fun.
Louis and Flavia are going to be hot 

Really good line up this year


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 15, 2012)

I thought there was surprisingly little chemistry between Flavia and Louis. 

And while quite annoying, Sid/Ricky had a nice bit of wiggle in the group dance.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 15, 2012)

Which professional has gone?


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 15, 2012)

Katya.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 16, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Katya.


 I liked Katya and so did Mr.QofG's.

Only saw the tail end of last night's show so not sure who is with who yet. I hope Louis does well, I liked him in the Olympic gymnastics (though not as much as Kristian, ahhhh bless his little face!).

i think Johnny Ball is going to be rubbish but great fun


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 16, 2012)

I didn't know the Olympians, having avoided the whole thing.


----------



## gosub (Sep 16, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Ha, yet again, Anton gets the oldest lady. She's no Widdecombe though to be fair.


Tony Beak, cant do latin, the year he had Patsy Palmer she was actually better than him. So he can never win it, might as well give an also ran


----------



## stavros (Sep 16, 2012)

Bruce actually got a laugh out of me last night, with his line about welcoming a new face to the judging panel, before referencing Craig's plastic surgery.

He also got a smirk as he was holding Tess in their intro and said "I'm excited". Tess, perhaps feeling a protuberance from he person, said "I can tell".


----------



## stavros (Sep 16, 2012)

I was also surprised they were allowed to use a shot of Cheryl Tweedy/Cole during Kimberley's intro montage, as I thought Simon Cowell now owned her.


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 16, 2012)

Just watched it on iplayer. Extra excited this year as my 2.5 year old is going to love it! Opening dance started and she said, with a look of awe on her face, 'mummy can I do that?' and proceeded to boogie round the living room  

I agree that Louis looked a bit disappointed to have flavia, bafflingly. Erin looked a bit wearied too. I think Brendan will soon become disappointed with Victoria; and I wish Denise hadn't had her face frozen, she looks awful.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 16, 2012)

stavros said:


> Bruce actually got a laugh out of me last night, with his line about welcoming a new face to the judging panel, before referencing Craig's plastic surgery.
> 
> He also got a smirk as he was holding Tess in their intro and said "I'm excited". Tess, perhaps feeling a protuberance from he person, said "I can tell".


He makes me laugh surprisingly often. It's just his awful doddery delivery that makes me all tense and cringey, and worried about whether he's actually going to remember the next line. Arg.


----------



## Espresso (Sep 16, 2012)

I think Colin Salmon and Christian Rhianoff are going to struggle in ballroom. Either he'll have to bend down and get guff about his posture and hold and having his bum stuck out or she'll  have her nose stuck in his belly button or have get shoes fashioned on blades as worn by Oscar Pistorious. 
That pairing seemed like the oddest one to me.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 16, 2012)

Espresso said:


> I think Colin Salmon and Christian Rhianoff are going to struggle in ballroom. Either he'll have to bend down and get guff about his posture and hold and having his bum stuck out or she'll have her nose stuck in his belly button or have get shoes fashioned on blades as worn by Oscar Pistorious.
> That pairing seemed like the oddest one to me.


Yeah, I agree. The height difference seems really bizarre. With them being the last couple paired, it seemed like an afterthought


----------



## Espresso (Sep 16, 2012)

Christian Rhianoff??? _Christian_? 

Not to self - less gin.


----------



## stavros (Sep 17, 2012)

Is Louis' hairstyle the in thing with kids these days? It looks horrific.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 18, 2012)

I like it, kind of throw back to the thirties.  And yes, I think it is a fashion thing at the mo.  Mr Beckham seems to be sporting the same type of style.


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 18, 2012)

stavros said:


> Is Louis' hairstyle the in thing with kids these days? It looks horrific.


I like it. I wish he'd fucking shave though  

I agree about the Colin/Christiana height difference. Surely they could have avoided that? Unless they think he's going to be shit so why bother. The more surgery Christiana has the worse she looks


----------



## Miss Potter (Sep 21, 2012)

OK I'm in. I'm not watching X Factor this year (first time ever). SCD a much better watch. My money would be on Louis, he'll be nice and flexible being a gymnast. And I love Brucie, always have. His little dance at the beginning of the show makes me smile like an indulgent granddaughter.


----------



## gosub (Sep 22, 2012)

Gabby Logan put gymnastics in her routines when she was on it, she didn't last that long


----------



## zoooo (Sep 22, 2012)

Didn't Gethin and that One Show farmer bloke put backflips and stuff in? They did quite well.


----------



## Ms T (Sep 22, 2012)

Matt Baker was a gymnast in his youth and did some handsprings and the like.  Not sure about Gethin.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm sure I remember him doing a surprise flip in his final/penultimate performance.

He was so fit...


----------



## paulhackett (Sep 25, 2012)

Saw one of the contestants and their pro on a break outside their studio today. The contestant looked absolutely fucked


----------



## Espresso (Sep 25, 2012)

WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO? 

That's not my owl impression, that's me eager for information. Spill, paulhackett!


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 25, 2012)

paulhackett said:


> Saw one of the contestants and their pro on a break outside their studio today. The contestant looked absolutely fucked


Which contestant, ffs??!!


----------



## paulhackett (Sep 26, 2012)

This'll be a bit disappointing then..

Richard Arnold (and the ever lovely Erin).

Maybe he'd just been spray tanned or something but he looked decidedly red and not very Mr Saturday Night showbiz.. they were looking for lunch although the St John's Ambulance may have been a better bet.


----------



## Ms T (Sep 26, 2012)

I shall shortly begin stalking the corridors of Television Centre looking for contestants.  It's my last chance this year, as my department is moving to New Broadcasting House in December.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 28, 2012)

Oh blimey. http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...ctly-s-Johnny-Ball-busts-pro-Alionas-leg.html


----------



## colacubes (Sep 28, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Oh blimey. http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...ctly-s-Johnny-Ball-busts-pro-Alionas-leg.html


 
Oh dear


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 28, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Oh blimey. http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...ctly-s-Johnny-Ball-busts-pro-Alionas-leg.html


I know!  Poor Aliona.

Johnny Ball is the president of the local amateur musical society who Mr.QofG's is currently performing with. After hearing the news this morning he constructed this whole scenario where Johnny Ball comes down to a rehearsal with his new partner - Katya - to show off their dance but Johnny gets cramp so Mr.QofG's has to take over and dazzles Katya with his dancing prowess.

Bless, we all need a little fantasy in our lives


----------



## Me76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Oh Noes!  Normally when something like this happens it's further on in the show so they can use a dancer who's already been knocked out.  What do you think they are going to do?  Did Katya go on good terms?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 28, 2012)

Me76 said:


> Oh Noes! Normally when something like this happens it's further on in the show so they can use a dancer who's already been knocked out. What do you think they are going to do? *Did Katya go on good terms*?


 
She was the only professional axed so not sure!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 28, 2012)

If she comes back she'll likely be on very good terms indeed!


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 28, 2012)

Karen hardie?


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 28, 2012)

Camilla Dallerup?


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 28, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> Karen hardie?


 
Yes please


----------



## Me76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Who was Darren's partner?  I liked her


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 28, 2012)

Me76 said:


> Who was Darren's partner?  I liked her


Lilya kopilova. Too short.


----------



## Espresso (Sep 28, 2012)

Last year they had  troupe of pros to do dances who had no actual partner in the show, I remember Darren Bennett and Ian Waite being a part of that.
I am sure there were women, too, but I...er....can't  seem to remember who they were. 
If they are having a troupe of dancers again, one of the women from that must surely be in line to step up. She might want to wear some of those things cricketers wear on their legs, mind.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 5, 2012)

Rightyho, folks. Tonight's the night. And tomorrow is also the night! Ace.

This woman is Iveta Lukosiute. Is it just me or does she remind anyone else of Camilla Dallerup? 







Jonny Ball's new partner. Hope her ankles are up to it and that Aliona gets well soon.  

Here's to another mega thread for the whole series!


----------



## belboid (Oct 5, 2012)

Espresso said:


> This woman is Iveta Lukosiute. Is it just me or does she remind anyone else of Camilla Dallerup?


dunno about, that but she's definitely no Aliona


----------



## stavros (Oct 5, 2012)

Espresso said:


> This woman is Iveta Lukosiute. Is it just me or does she remind anyone else of Camilla Dallerup?


 
Not sure, I'd need a much closer look.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 5, 2012)

Oh Christ, I forgot Ola had Sid. Still, maybe she'll do a lot of shimmying around him to distract from his dancing. Oh God, and these two...

I'll say it early and I'll say it often: fuck the both of yis


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 5, 2012)

Oh, and with Artem looking like that I'm glad I'm not watching with my g/f!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2012)

Hurrah!! I *heart* Strictly - and yeah Artem is looking hot


----------



## Espresso (Oct 5, 2012)

I like Fern's frock. Wafty. As Len said.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 5, 2012)

Oh I like her, but a dancer she is not... Woah, big finish!

Still, she's got the attitude, hope she develops the technique.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2012)

I like Darcy


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2012)

I am not sure I could name a "Westlife" song...or cover I should say!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 5, 2012)

Thought it was Interesting to see Darcy, can tell she's new, not as succinct as the others.

I might move to Venezuela...


----------



## Espresso (Oct 5, 2012)

i thought Nicky was pretty good for week one.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 5, 2012)

Not surprising, but a solid start.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 5, 2012)

Oh Craig! Don't know whether to slap him or kiss him!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> Oh Craig! Don't know whether to slap him or kiss him!


Kiss him!! I like Craig and he was right....no lifts in waltzing


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 5, 2012)

Ooh, Darcy getting reet technical.

Oh fuck you Bruce, you really want to start asking what people are still doing there...?


----------



## zoooo (Oct 5, 2012)

Darcy keeps saying 'yeah?' at the end of each sentence, like Gordon Ramsey.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 5, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Kiss him!! I like Craig and he was right....no lifts in waltzing


My g/f agrees  Ach, he's my fave judge by far (though Darcy could supersede him), but I do think he goes a bit far sometimes.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 5, 2012)

Bit harsh on Nicky to get the same three fives that Fern got. But Craig was right to mark down for rulebreaking.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 5, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Darcy keeps saying 'yeah?' at the end of each sentence, like Gordon Ramsey.


She's nervous, but loved it when she got so technical, think she has real potential.

He says, of Darcy Bussell


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2012)

Michael looked very nervous but I liked his flow


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 5, 2012)

She's giving proper notes, but not sure it lends itself to the format. Hope they don't polish that out of her too much.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 5, 2012)

Has Darcy had a lot of work done? She looks a bit plasticky around the face


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 5, 2012)

Don't interrupt your pro when she's complimenting you, you plank


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 5, 2012)

trashpony said:


> Has Darcy had a lot of work done? She looks a bit plasticky around the face


You take that back! You take that back right now! 

(I know what you mean tho  )


----------



## Espresso (Oct 5, 2012)

The only cricketers I could pick out of a crowd are Phil Tufnel, Darren Gough, Mark Ramprakash and now Micheal Vaughn. Can't think why.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 5, 2012)

Oh noessssss. Bless her.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2012)

Well, she went really rather wrong but she was okay when she didn't go wrong iyswim


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 5, 2012)

She got lost on the first spin! Ooh, and another few times...

Has some legs tho, wonder if she works out.

Think when she remembered what she was doing she looked alright.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm sorry I'm fixated on Darcy. I love her massively but she sounds so fucking weird 'yeah? Yeah! yeah? yeah?'


----------



## Espresso (Oct 5, 2012)

Bloody hell. Alesha used to annoy me with her vocal tics and weirdy grammar. But lo and behold, Darcey and her yah? are here to fill the void in my niggle department.
Arses.

Victoria looks mortified, the poor sossige.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 5, 2012)

trashpony said:


> I'm sorry I'm fixated on Darcy. I love her massively but she sounds so fucking weird 'yeah? Yeah! yeah? yeah?'


She. Is. Nervous!!  Leave 'er alone or I'll bop yer nose!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 5, 2012)

Espresso said:


> Bloody hell. Alesha used to annoy me with her vocal tics and weirdy grammar. But lo and behold, Darcey and her yah? are here to fill the void in my niggle department.
> Arses.
> 
> Victoria looks mortified, the poor sossige.


Do u want some as well?!


----------



## zoooo (Oct 5, 2012)

Hopefully she'll watch the show later and realise she keeps saying it, and make sure to stop in future!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 5, 2012)

Is that little strut the campest thing Strictly has ever seen?! And I include anything Grant did!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2012)

Best so far!! I enjoyed that, well done Colin!


----------



## Espresso (Oct 5, 2012)

Colin is fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiine.
That is all.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 5, 2012)

He should be the next James Bond, please.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm not sure he'd fit in an Aston Martin


----------



## Espresso (Oct 5, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> Do u want some as well?!


 
Dunno. What is it? Is it cake? If it's cake I do want some.
It's not cake, is it?
Arses. 
It's a bop on the nose. So I must respectfully decline but I thank you for your most generous offer.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 5, 2012)

Denise even gets to wear a quite nice dress.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 5, 2012)

Denise "I've not done any dance training, me" Van Outen was very lovely to watch.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 5, 2012)

Bollocks has she had no training


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 5, 2012)

Darcey's been skipped twice  Fuck you director, you're gonna get a bopping too!

Not criticising Denise, but they're kinda cheapening the standing ovation.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 5, 2012)

Espresso said:


> Dunno. What is it? Is it cake? If it's cake I do want some.
> It's not cake, is it?
> Arses.
> It's a bop on the nose. So I must respectfully decline but I thank you for your most generous offer.


Yeah, well, you just watch yerself, eh?


----------



## zoooo (Oct 5, 2012)

Can't hear a word of this echoey shit, Strictly.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 5, 2012)

Standing ovations are barmy in the first week.
What will the audience have to do to show their appreciation in the final - let fireworks off? Levitate themselves up to the rafters?


----------



## zoooo (Oct 5, 2012)

Flash their boobs.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 5, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> Yeah, well, you just watch yerself, eh?


 
Yah?
I will, then. Yah.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 5, 2012)

Espresso said:


> Yah?
> I will, then. Yah.




(Touché )


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 5, 2012)

Espresso said:


> Standing ovations are barmy in the first week.
> What will the audience have to do to show their appreciation in the final - let fireworks off? Levitate themselves up to the rafters?


Handstands.


zoooo said:


> Flash their boobs.


Or that.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 5, 2012)

I loved Colin and Christina, I thought they were a bit of a mismatch when they were first paired up, but I'm happy to be proved wrong


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 5, 2012)

If he can really get his form together, think of the lines!


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 6, 2012)

I read on the beeb, Denise Van Outen missed her grandads funeral so she could keep to her 'strict' Strictly training schedule. How fucking ghastly. I know her and the Jordan will terrorise me by staying in the show for too long. Fucking ugh.

Loved the way Colin attacked his dance. Loved Karen Hauer. Loved all the judges. Can't wait for the show tonight.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 6, 2012)

Just caught up.

Fern: looked terrified throughout
Nicky: wooden
Michael: Sticking his tongue out through concentration  but if he relaxes I think he has some potential
Victoria: The nerves got her big time
Colin: Yum and big potential
Denise: the fact that she acted it made it look a lot better than it was.

Darcy's yahs are doing my head in too!!!

I am so happy this is back.  Best afternoon today watching this and the Great British Bake Off.  Licence fee earned!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 6, 2012)

Robin's vest!!! I love him


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 6, 2012)

I want it on record that during Sid's promo I said to my g/f that he could be a dark horse. It was that spin he did at the start of his v/t!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 6, 2012)

That's not a broken leg!

I've liked the sets so far...


----------



## zoooo (Oct 6, 2012)

Love the way the papers all made out Johnny broke her leg! When in fact she was barely even touching him at the time.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 6, 2012)

How does Vincent get away with lines like "Women think I'm just a fantasy, but I'm real"  

I wish I was him


----------



## zoooo (Oct 6, 2012)

Wows. Lisa was the best so far by miles.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 6, 2012)

I think Lisa and Robin could be a very good couple in terms of chemistry.

In a not-about-dancing way, I think she's this year's Russell Grant. She's clearly a better dance than him, but she's going to be the 'fun' one. And I think Robin will help that


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 6, 2012)

They've definitely been on the vino since last night


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 6, 2012)

I LOVE ROBIN!!! Sorry had to just say it again


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 6, 2012)

The longest-faced team in Strictly history?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 6, 2012)

Anton proves it's possible to be a twat and a bellend at the same time.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 6, 2012)

Right, so, just give the glitterball to Louis now then?


----------



## zoooo (Oct 6, 2012)

Ha. I think Lisa and erm... Tracy Beaker will do well.


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 6, 2012)

Has Ola got the catsuit out yet?


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 6, 2012)

Poor Aliona.


----------



## stavros (Oct 6, 2012)

fen_boy said:


> Has Ola got the catsuit out yet?


 
Not yet alas. Tonight's outfit was relatively conservative.

My favourites for the past two nights have been Colin and Kimberley.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 7, 2012)

Colin and Lewis and Richard and Lisa stood out for me. 
I can't really credit that anyone is remotely good enough to get a 30 in the first week, mind you.


----------



## stavros (Oct 7, 2012)

With a new DG at the Beeb, can someone please summon up the courage to give Forsyth his P45? He really is awful, and seems to deteriorate each year. Some of the lines are quite good, but the delivery and especially the hamming to the audience afterwards is nauseating.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 7, 2012)

Apart from Lisa I didn't enjoy last night's as much as Friday's.

I did find myself perving over Louis though.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 7, 2012)

stavros said:


> With a new DG at the Beeb, can someone please summon up the courage to give Forsyth his P45? He really is awful, and seems to deteriorate each year. Some of the lines are quite good, but the delivery and especially the hamming to the audience afterwards is nauseating.


I feel bad for doing it, but I now mute him and wotsername every time they talk.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 7, 2012)

The joy of sky+. I always fast forward Bruce's bits.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 7, 2012)

Oh yes, if I can I definitely fast forward.


----------



## stavros (Oct 7, 2012)

You might miss out on Bruno talking about erections though.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 7, 2012)

Lol, that was special.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 7, 2012)

I watched Lisa and Robin three times this afternoon. Aces. 

I also wonder what outrageously evil and diabolical thing Tess Daly could possibly have done to whoever it is who styles and dresses her. Because God knows, she's in fabulous nick yet every single solitary time she's on, she seems to be decked out like someone's done it for a bet.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 7, 2012)

So looking forward to catching up with it all tonight.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 7, 2012)

Espresso said:


> I also wonder what outrageously evil and diabolical thing Tess Daly could possibly have done to whoever it is who styles and dresses her. Because God knows, she's in fabulous nick yet every single solitary time she's on, she seems to be decked out like someone's done it for a bet.


I was thinking last night, she just doesn't seem comfortable in heels. Stick her in some flats and a more flattering dress, job' a good'un.

Of course, that's possibly not the only problem...


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 10, 2012)

Right, finally seen this week's. Was away and our home Internet is shagged. 

Anyway, yes. Lisa, Louis. My faves. Always love robin so im made up Lisa can dance. 

The cricketer and the boyband one are too dull.


----------



## stavros (Oct 10, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> The cricketer and the boyband one are too dull.


 
*Member of Westlife in 'is dull' shocker*


----------



## Ms T (Oct 10, 2012)

Did anyone see Darcy flashing her knickers on It Takes Too tonight?


----------



## Espresso (Oct 10, 2012)

Ms T said:


> Did anyone see Darcy flashing her knickers on It Takes Too tonight?


 
I actually was trying to decide if I could see her knickers or not - well, don't I sound like a right perve?  - but decided not.
It certainly was a very swishy dress for her to be whipping about in.

Mind you, ballerinas seem to spend a lot of time showing their keks, so she'll be inured to the draft around her nethers, no doubt.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 13, 2012)

Not a lot of actual waltzing in that Viennese Waltz from Colin and Kristina. Seemed to be mostly her fannying round and about him.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 13, 2012)

Think they like him, seem to be taking him seriously. Did look awkward in hold though, really hope the height diff doesn't hold them back.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 13, 2012)

Pac... man? 

Well, Vincent was good.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 13, 2012)

Just been chatting with one of the wardrobe ladies for Strictly - who revealed that Victoria was put in those dreadful trousers last week to try to disguise her dodgy footwork!


----------



## zoooo (Oct 13, 2012)

Yeah, what did Pac man have to do with it?

I missed the first 20 minutes. Hope I didn't miss Lisa...


----------



## Espresso (Oct 13, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> Think they like him, seem to be taking him seriously. Did look awkward in hold though, really hope the height diff doesn't hold them back.


 
I bet it will though, the further they get in the competition. It's a shame for both of them, really.
Whoever picks the pairs wouldn't have dreamt of putting Jerry with VIncent, after all, so putting Colin and Kristina together was bonkers. Unless Colin's got somewhere to be at Christmas, of course.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 13, 2012)

ooh - i like this.  lovely smile, fern.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 13, 2012)

I lked that a lot.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 13, 2012)

What's up with CRH's hair? Did he just forget to put something in it, or is he loosening up?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 13, 2012)

I liked Fern's dance, she looked so happy


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 13, 2012)

Stop him. Please. Stop him


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 13, 2012)

Erin and that bloke from TV; you'd be hard pushed to find a couple I care less about.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 13, 2012)

I love Darcy, she's great. I have a girl crush on her


----------



## Espresso (Oct 13, 2012)

I reckon Darcy got told about her yah? yah!-ing from last week
She's been pretty restrained with them so far.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh Darcy! That was about a 4!! What will Erin and Richard bring to next week.....hopefully nothing!


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 13, 2012)

i think it was a nervous thing - they seemed much fewer in the second show last week.

edit - the 'yah-ing'


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 13, 2012)

I figured she would be. Let's face it, she probably reads urban.

Ah, his name's Richard. Righto.

I'm flicking over to Charlie's Angels, that's how little I want to listen to Bruce.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 13, 2012)

i liked richard's hair. I loved the B52s.  And it wasn't as bad as it might've been.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 13, 2012)

That was nice from Victoria and Brendan. Music seemed odd for a foxtrot, mind you, surely more of a quickstep, I thought.
Huh. Said she who can't dance a bloody step.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 13, 2012)

Has CRH lost all his other cards?!


----------



## Espresso (Oct 13, 2012)

Dear me that was muck.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 13, 2012)

That was...sort of embarrasing  . I liked Michael Vaughan when he played for Yorkshire! But.....he's a bit dull. And not great


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 13, 2012)

ugh - that was awful. boring-arse vaughn to go this week, surely?


----------



## zoooo (Oct 13, 2012)

Aw, Bruce is actually being quite funny this week.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 13, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> ugh - that was awful. boring-arse vaughn to go this week, surely?


 
If he does, and I was Kristina, I'd be employing some pretty heavy men to keep Natalie away from me with that axe, in case she's harbouring notions of stealing Colin


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 13, 2012)

I should just stop watching, I'm forever going to be annoyed I'm not Vincent or Louis.

I suppose at least I don't have Hitler's haircut.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 13, 2012)

I do like Louis and thought that was a lovely dance but think Darcy is right, he needs a bit more connection with Flavia


----------



## Espresso (Oct 13, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I do like Louis and thought that was a lovely dance but think Darcy is right, he needs a bit more connection with Flavia


 
He's probably a bit afraid of her. She shacked up with Matt di Angelo and Jimi Mistry after they'd partnered her on this, after all.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 13, 2012)

Wow. That was fantastic!


----------



## trashpony (Oct 13, 2012)

Denise is a bit disingenuous isn't she? I've had no dancing training my arse


----------



## zoooo (Oct 13, 2012)

That was so good! And aw, Lee Mead is there.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 13, 2012)

I just cannot believe she has had no training at dance and for that I'm afraid I can't warm to Denise.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 13, 2012)

ooh - quite liked that.  loved her hair too.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 13, 2012)

She was really good but I wish she weren't such a bloody liar


----------



## Espresso (Oct 13, 2012)

I actually laughed there when Bruce went over to kiss Craig too.
Laughing at Bruce? Whateverbloodynext?!


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 13, 2012)

awwww... johnny ball... he's currently bearing the burden of my daddy grief, so i don't care how shit he is, i want him to stay, please.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 13, 2012)

and ricky and ola can stay too... he's not annoying as i feared he would be. not a bad little dancer and shows ola off well.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 13, 2012)

I like SId and Ola. Hope they stay in for a good while.
Seemed rather random to stick a handstand in, though. We all know why Louis would do one, bit SId? Just a teensy bit odd.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 13, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> awwww... johnny ball... he's currently bearing the burden of my daddy grief, so i don't care how shit he is, i want him to stay, please.


 
Did you see it when him and Iveta were on ITT with Zoe this week?
Zoe was nearly bursting with pride and glee.  It was lovely


----------



## zoooo (Oct 13, 2012)

I <3 Johnny Ball. Can't not think of childhood TV fun times whenever I hear his voice.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 13, 2012)

Espresso said:


> Did you see it when him and Iveta were on ITT with Zoe this week?
> Zoe was nearly bursting with pride and glee.  It was lovely


yes, yes - i loved zoe way back when she was doing going live and when i discovered who her dad was i loved her more.  it makes sense that she's so real and down to earth cos her dad is clearly awesome.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 13, 2012)

Woah, just noticed the glittery Polos Darcey's wearing on her ears


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 13, 2012)

also - i liked that she called him 'dad' and not 'johnny' when interviewing him.  I know it's the logical and obvious thing to do... but i bet there are a great many presenters who wouldn't have done.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 13, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> Woah, just noticed the glittery Polos Darcey's wearing on her ears


yeah - probably butler and wilson. they supply most of the earrings on the show.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 13, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> Erin and that bloke from TV; you'd be hard pushed to find a couple I care less about.


Oh look, Jerry and Anton.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 13, 2012)

so, on ITT yesterday they showed a royal blue dress with black overlay for Jerry.  apparentlt she had a tantrum and insisted on this white dress, which FB tells me is hers.  Now... I'd agree it's nicer, but it doesn't exactly endear me to her.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 13, 2012)

Anton....knob


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 13, 2012)

Jesus christ will they let Lisa Riely wear a proper bra?


----------



## trashpony (Oct 13, 2012)

I love Lisa Riley


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 13, 2012)

I really liked that! Well danced, theatrical and I LOVE ROBIN!!


----------



## zoooo (Oct 13, 2012)

Aw, Lisa was good again. I got a little tear in my eye.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 13, 2012)

Lovely, btw.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 13, 2012)

It was lovley.
By by jove and yes ideedly do; she certainly needs proper underwear. And that dress is absolutely diabolical


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 13, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I really liked that! Well danced, theatrical and I LOVE ROBIN!!


Have to say, he's rather grown on me too


----------



## trashpony (Oct 13, 2012)

Espresso said:


> It was lovley.
> By by jove, yes ideedly do she certainly needs proper underwear. And that dress is absolutely diabolical


It is. It's like a bloody loo roll cover


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 13, 2012)

Top score from CRH?! Seriously, he's been odd all night.

Must be getting some.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 13, 2012)

They should get me in there.  I'd make her look gorgeous. And give her an awesome bra.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 13, 2012)

So, early leavers: Michael, Nicky, Richard, Jerry.
Still in towards the end: Sid, Lisa.
Title contenders: Louis, Denise, Kimberly probably an honourable third.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 13, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> So, early leavers: Michael, Nicky, Richard, Jerry.
> Still in towards the end: Sid, Lisa.
> Title contenders: Louis, Denise, Kimberly probably an honourable third.


 
Where shall we put lovely Colin?
The middle grade, I reckon.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh yes, Colin. I think he could get pretty far in, but probably only to the last five or six. Could easily do better though.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 13, 2012)

I reckon Denise might get ditched by an unforgiving public. Colin on the other hand may go further than he deserves.

That sounds wrong


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 13, 2012)

Who's the blonde female presenter with Bruce?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 13, 2012)

he he, that kinda stuff is what Strictly is for


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 13, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Who's the blonde female presenter with Bruce?


The other person we ignore.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 13, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> The other person we ignore.


 
I have no idea who half the people on this show are and there's far too many blonde presenters that all look the same on tv


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 13, 2012)

Inverse racist!!

She is Tess Daly, one-time partner of Vernon Kay. I honestly have no idea whether they're still together.

If u don't know who Vernon Kay is this could be a long conversation.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 13, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> If u don't know who Vernon Kay is


 I envy you.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 13, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> Inverse racist!!
> 
> She is Tess Daly, one-time partner of Vernon Kay. I honestly have no idea whether they're still together.
> 
> If u don't know who Vernon Kay is this could be a long conversation.


 
Oh right.  Tess Daly, Holly Willoughby, Katherine Jenkins, blah blah blah, all long-haired blondes and half the time I'm never sure which one I'm watching   (I think Holly is on breakfast tv though)

Yes, I know Vernon Kay.  He's another presenter.  He's got dark hair.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 13, 2012)

Holly WIlloughby is ace. I don't include her in the brainless automaton blonde presenters category.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 13, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Holly WIlloughby is ace. I don't include her in the brainless automaton blonde presenters category.


 
I never said she wasn't.  There's just too many long-haired blonde presenters

(Although maybe it's the same ones and they're just on loads of show)


----------



## Ms T (Oct 13, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> Jesus christ will they let Lisa Riely wear a proper bra?


I told wardrobe lady that Lisa needed better underpinnings. If i'd known about dressgate I would have asked about it!

I love, love, love Lisa and Robin. Lovely pairing and apparently they really wanted each other ifyswim. Louis needs to relax a bit. Also like Sid and Ola and Richard Arnold is also lovely.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 13, 2012)

That Victoria was grossly over marked.  Not sure why, either.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 14, 2012)

Denise's jive was brilliant.  Michaels was not.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 14, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> That Victoria was grossly over marked. Not sure why, either.


 
To stop her crying?


----------



## Ms T (Oct 14, 2012)

I just accidentally clicked on the PA news wire which reveals who's going out tonight.    Occupational hazard on a Sunday.


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 14, 2012)

Not the best result


----------



## Espresso (Oct 14, 2012)

Tess in yet another frock that nearly fits.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 14, 2012)

oh, poor johnny.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 14, 2012)

Are u all ahead of me?!


----------



## Espresso (Oct 14, 2012)

Dunno. I'm watching it right now this very minute as it's on the telly. Maybe other regions have got it on at a different time, but that seems  a bit unlikely.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 14, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> Are u all ahead of me?!


i don't know who goes out - and i really wish @paulhackett hadn't posted what he did.

great prodance at the start, though.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 14, 2012)

Sorry, I just thought "poor Johnny" was about the result. Which it might be, the way this is going...


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 14, 2012)

no - it was about being in the danceoff, sorry.

now, of course, it's the right response about the result.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 14, 2012)

so also - poor aliona won't compete at all this year...


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 14, 2012)

Poor Aliona.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 15, 2012)

Espresso said:


> Tess in yet another frock that nearly fits.


 
Poor Tess.  Someone in the costume department must really dislike her


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 15, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> i don't know who goes out - and i really wish @paulhackett hadn't posted what he did.
> 
> great prodance at the start, though.


 
Ahhh.. sorry. Thought I'd just echoed Ms Ts  and been quite neutral. 

Not the best result for me means Denise Van O and James Jordan stay in.. both of them are too competitive for a Saturday night


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 15, 2012)

Yeah - not a proper spoiler, but it means I knew it wasn't Vaughan or jerry hall that went, which took some of the suspense out of it. So, yeah - don't do it again! :madface:


----------



## colacubes (Oct 15, 2012)

Just caught up.  Poor Johnny   Should have been Michael Vaughan tbh.

Lisa is my fave   But yes, will someone please sort her out a decent bra and a nicer dress please


----------



## Ms T (Oct 15, 2012)

I love Lisa and Robin! They're such a great pairing. Robin (or Bobby as apparently he is known) is a total sweetie and is always lovely to his partners (Patsy Kensit, Anita Dobson last year).  Apparently he really wanted to be paired with Lisa as well - which is nice as I can imagine a lot of the pros didn't want "the fat bird".


----------



## Espresso (Oct 15, 2012)

I was nearly beside myself with the expectation of seeing Michael Vaughan's jive again. But they weren't even in the dance off. Which I thought was most odd.
And very, very disappointing.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 15, 2012)

Every time I see a clip of his jive I laugh. It was very funny indeed.


----------



## FiFi (Oct 15, 2012)

Ms T said:


> I love Lisa and Robin! They're such a great pairing. Robin (or Bobby as apparently he is known) is a total sweetie and is always lovely to his partners (Patsy Kensit, Anita Dobson last year). Apparently he really wanted to be paired with Lisa as well - which is nice as I can imagine a lot of the pros didn't want "the fat bird".


 
I LOVE this. 
I'm just so glad she's not the "joke" contestant, because she really seems to be enjoying the show.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Oct 16, 2012)

My sister's GBF knows Bobby/Robin v well and says

He is an absolute sweetheart
he and Lisa are 'on fire' and scream with laughter whilst battling blisters
They will make the last 5 or higher.

So there you go.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 16, 2012)

Good.  And I hope Victoria goes out next, because I don't like her.  It's not her dancing, really. (Although that isn't good). I just think she's cold and self-centred.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 20, 2012)

Oooh. There are rumours that someone is going to do the Dirty Dancing lift.
If they do it properly I may do a little weep.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 20, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Good.  And I hope Victoria goes out next, because I don't like her.  It's not her dancing, really. (Although that isn't good). I just think she's cold and self-centred.


I dunno - I think it's interesting that her and Louis are pretty reserved. I think it's because they're not "celebrities". I also loved the video in It Takes Too which shows her picking up Brendan like he's a bag of feathers and doing squats. Awesome strength.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 20, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Oooh. There are rumours that someone is going to do the Dirty Dancing lift.
> If they do it properly I may do a little weep.


 
Isn't it Louis and Flavia?
She can't weigh any more than a bag of spuds and he must be as strong as an ox. He could probably walk round Tesco while holding her aloft on one hand. 

I have to go out tonight, which does not please me as I will miss this thread. Arses.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 20, 2012)

I've got sucked in by the sequins again this year. Slightly annoying as I gave up on having a telly so have to wait for it to come up on iplayer.

I still don't really understand who that Richard bloke is or what he's famous for.


----------



## stavros (Oct 20, 2012)

RubyToogood said:


> I still don't really understand who that Richard bloke is or what he's famous for.


 
He's the obligatory gay-or-at-least-very-camp one. There are certain boxes they need to tick each year; the old one, the fat one, the any-excuse-to-take-off-their-shirt one, the one hoping to resurrect a flagging career and sell their wares for Christmas (Johnny, Lisa, Louis and Kimberley respectively I reckon).


----------



## gosub (Oct 20, 2012)

As much where they get their contestants from he's this year's entrant from breakfast tv. Ensures show will be talked about on morning media


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 20, 2012)

I have an evil urge to ring Boatiebird now, doubt she'd answer though


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 20, 2012)

I suddenly have to be in the kitchen


----------



## zoooo (Oct 20, 2012)

Lol at Sid Owen's hair.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 20, 2012)

Big money's on Office and a Gentleman but... oh, she just confirmed it. I was hoping it was A Few Good Men, and we'd get a gripping courtroom rumba


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 20, 2012)

She started so well  Could tell she wasn't enjoying it.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 20, 2012)

Full... Monty?


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Oct 20, 2012)

Blimey, Kristina's borrowed Ola's wardrobe!


----------



## zoooo (Oct 20, 2012)

Was that John from Bake Off in the audience?


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 20, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Was that John from Bake Off in the audience?


 
Yes.. next to Nancy de Hellio


----------



## zoooo (Oct 20, 2012)

Poor mite.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 20, 2012)

I really can't tell which male dancer is made up as The Mask.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 20, 2012)

Ha! We've been trying to work that out too! Current candidate is Nicky?

Really rather developing quite the man crush on Colin.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Oct 20, 2012)

I think it's Nicky - think Daley said it was earlier.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 20, 2012)

Ah Nicky, of course. I forgot he was in it!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 20, 2012)

Yes, that was one of the main reasons we suspected it was him  (We didn't actually catch it, but thought I heard it )


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Oct 20, 2012)

Bite Bruce dog, bite Bruce!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 20, 2012)

Haven't been her biggest fan but really quite liked that.

Every couple should have a pet!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 20, 2012)

The judging is all over the place tonight 

Suspicions that Robin and Lisa's dance was choreographed to show off Robin than Lisa.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 20, 2012)

Hmm, if they'd done the Dirty Dancing lift to the RIGHT FLIPPING PART OF THE SONG it would have been great.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 20, 2012)

Amazing lift from Louis.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 20, 2012)

Yeah he did dance it very Swayze-like, he was good.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 21, 2012)

Just caught up. Louis and Flavia made me well up! 

Sid looked like he was ready to kill someone when talking to Tess. 

I don't really like her much but I did feel sorry for Victoria. Why was her dress so long anyway?  Aren't rhumba ones normally shorter? 

Jerry and Anton don't amuse me in the slightest. Really enjoyed Kimberley this week.  And it was nice to see a decent danc from Nicky.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm liking Jerry. She's obviously used to doing her own thing and is not really playing the game at all, which I find quite endearing. Plus she has a great way with words, albeit not with her feet.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 21, 2012)

Yeah, I have to say (somewhat reluctantly) I'm kind of warming to Jerry. Still have little time for Pillockface, mind.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 21, 2012)

Was out last night so missed it. Am now watching the results show. Who was top btw?


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Oct 21, 2012)

Denise and James I think. 4x8 iirc. Lewis and Flavia second on 30?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 21, 2012)

BlueSquareThing said:


> Denise and James I think. 4x8 iirc. Lewis and Flavia second on 30?


Cheers 

Denise still annoys me I'm afraid


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 21, 2012)

yup- get the pro off the show, innit?


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 21, 2012)

so - my PVR didn't record last night's so i had to watch on iplayer... but does anyone else find the bright lights and fast movement peans iplayer goes all pixelly during the dances?  anyway, i couldn't really tell what was wrong with sid and ola or see enough detail of lisa and bobby.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 21, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> yup- get the pro off the show, innit?


you mean as opposed to the two pop group members and the gymnast?


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 21, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> you mean as opposed to the two pop group members and the gymnast?


yes. the trained dancer.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 21, 2012)

I think the worst two are definitely in the dance off, which must be a good thing.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 21, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> you mean as opposed to the two pop group members and the gymnast?


The pop group members are a bit suss as well but I suppose they learn routines rather than dances. The gymnastics Louis does is very, very different to dancing, but Denise has starred in musical theatre, okay you don't _need_ to dance in all musical theatre but she was in "Chicago" and though Roxy is not _the_ dancing part, Velma is, you kind of do need to dance in that part.

And as Spangles says she has had dance training.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 21, 2012)

btw - from yesterday's surprisingly lovely and flattering gown, i see they've put tess back in something truly hid-e-o-rama. it looks like one of those old-style jiffy bags with the grey fluff in.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 21, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> yes. the trained dancer.


She's arguably no more trained than the two professional popstars, and Louis is clearly going to have some chops, though I suppose he wouldn't necessarily have the musicality aspect.

I don't know details, obviously, but there have been plenty of drama school graduates over the years.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 21, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The pop group members are a bit suss as well but I suppose they learn routines rather than dances. The gymnastics Louis does is very, very different to dancing, but Denise has starred in musical theatre, okay you don't _need_ to dance in all musical theatre but she was in "Chicago" and though Roxy is not _the_ dancing part, Velma is, you kind of do need to dance in that part.
> 
> And as Spangles says she is a trained dancer


she went to stage school. she had dance class *every day* during her secondary education!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 21, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> she went to stage school. she had dance class *every day* during her secondary education!


Indeed! And you don't get cast in something like "Chicago" - a well known dance show - without being able to dance 

Btw I hope Anton goes out 'cos I dislike him. A lot!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 21, 2012)

Oh, and Kimberly was in Shrek.

I'll be honest though, I don't know just what dancing was involved in that roduction


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 21, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> She's arguably no more trained than the two professional popstars, and Louis is clearly going to have some chops, though I suppose he wouldn't necessarily have the musicality aspect.
> 
> I don't know details, obviously, but there have been plenty of drama school graduates over the years.


Drama school is a different thing to stage school, but yes - there have been others (emma bunton for one). i think i used the 'get the pro off the show' line for her, too.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 21, 2012)

OMG Michael Vaughan is hopeless


----------



## Espresso (Oct 21, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> She's arguably no more trained than the two professional popstars, and *Louis is clearly going to have some chops*, though I suppose he wouldn't necessarily have the musicality aspect.
> 
> I don't know details, obviously, but there have been plenty of drama school graduates over the years.


 
Why is he, though? I don't understand that.
Why should a gymnast be better at dancing than a cyclist or a cricketer?


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 21, 2012)

Espresso said:


> Why is he, though? I don't understand that.
> Why should a gymnast be better at dancing than a cyclist or a cricketer?


tbf, it is an aesthetic discipline - the shapes and lines he makes with his limbs are important.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 21, 2012)

That surprises me, I thought Anton & Jerry were better


----------



## Glitter (Oct 21, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Indeed! And you don't get cast in something like "Chicago" - a well known dance show - without being able to dance
> 
> Btw I hope Anton goes out 'cos I dislike him. A lot!



Me too. And he's gone!

:cheer:


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 21, 2012)

anyway - pleasantly surprised with that result. vaughn is terrible, but there's no chance of his riding some absurd popularity tide which is a danger with anton's partners.


----------



## Glitter (Oct 21, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That surprises me, I thought Anton & Jerry were better



Me too but since I hate them both I'm ok with it


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 21, 2012)

Glitter said:


> Me too. And he's gone!
> 
> :cheer:


I can't say I am sorry to see him gone, but I do think he and Jerry were better in the dance off. Just!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 21, 2012)

Yeah, I was surprised at that one too, particularly as it was a judge's vote and they seem to think very little of Michael. Conspiracy to free up Anton?!


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 21, 2012)

btw - i really hadn't realised how popular anton is, but you read the threads on the SCD facebook page during the show and they LOVE him


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 21, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> Yeah, I was surprised at that one too, particularly as it was a judge's vote and they seem to think very little of Michael. Conspiracy to free up Anton?!


punishing La Hall for her frock tantrum last week?


----------



## Espresso (Oct 21, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> tbf, it is an aesthetic discipline - the shapes and lines he makes with his limbs are important.


 
Aye, that's true. I suppose I was just thinking of him as a fit sportsman.


----------



## stavros (Oct 21, 2012)

BlueSquareThing said:


> Blimey, Kristina's borrowed Ola's wardrobe!


 
Too right. How did Colin dance, by the way, because I for one certainly wasn't watching him;


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 21, 2012)

Ms T said:


> I dunno - I think it's interesting that her and Louis are pretty reserved.


Reserved?  She isn't reserved;  I haven't seen a show where she hasn't wept.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 21, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> tbf, it is an aesthetic discipline - the shapes and lines he makes with his limbs are important.


He said in an interview though that he's had to learn how to walk differently.  Gymnastics is all about straight legs and straight arms - and you have to look serious all the time apparently!


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 21, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> so - my PVR didn't record last night's so i had to watch on iplayer... but does anyone else find the bright lights and fast movement peans iplayer goes all pixelly during the dances? anyway, i couldn't really tell what was wrong with sid and ola or see enough detail of lisa and bobby.


I get this sometimes but it's always fine if I try again out of peak times, so I assume it depends on either how many other people in your area are downloading and streaming stuff, or on how many people are trying to stream it from the BBC's servers.

It is particularly acute with Strictly, because the dancing is so fast. You could watch a gardening programme and it not be a problem. But yeah, I just watch it later.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 22, 2012)

Just done catch up.  Denise is getting on my tits being so bloody perfect 

Kimberley was prob my favourite this week, although Lisa and Robin were also aces.  I also thought that they'd done a better job of dressing Lisa this week 

I never really warmed to Jerry, but Michael was the worst dancer in the comp by a mile so it felt a little bit unfair that they went.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 25, 2012)

Great training footage on ITT today.  Really showing how tough the pros are getting and how tired the celebs are.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 27, 2012)

where is everyone tonight?

like darcy's frock - very domme.

Dani's cha cha was fun, but i'm not feeling her.

Richard had almost no attack. shame, cos i loved the way he dragged her on.

really good group dance - competitors doing more than one dance in week 4?

they are a very strong cohort.  after vaughn goes, there's no real dead wood...


----------



## Ms T (Oct 27, 2012)

Waves at spangles.

I thought Craig was spot on about Lisa tonight.  She seems to be going backwards, with the first week being her best dance.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 27, 2012)

i think lisa is amazing - she has great energy, but there are going to be problems being that big: i should know! i'm interested to see how far she can go with just great energy, musicality and coordination.


----------



## Firky (Oct 27, 2012)

That Ass erm lass in the ghost buster hot pants... Wow, I need to be alone for a minute.


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 27, 2012)

BOO HISS


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 27, 2012)

awww, firky's been Ola'd.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 27, 2012)

paulhackett said:


> BOO HISS


?


----------



## Ms T (Oct 27, 2012)

Len was right about Denise's legs. 

Michael Vaughn's looking good so far!!


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 27, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> ?


 
James and Denise ugh..

Wow.. Michael


----------



## Ms T (Oct 27, 2012)

Amaze-cricket-balls.


----------



## Firky (Oct 27, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> awww, firky's been Ola'd.



I only watch it for the costumes, I am that camp 

Big booties are bootylicious


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 27, 2012)

vicky pendleton really is hella pretty.


----------



## Firky (Oct 27, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> vicky pendleton really is hella pretty.



See my facebook status


----------



## zoooo (Oct 27, 2012)

Who is dressed as the mummy who they all walk past at the end of their dance? Is it Anton?


----------



## Ms T (Oct 27, 2012)

Lewis!  I think I love you.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 27, 2012)

He was brilliant!


----------



## Ms T (Oct 27, 2012)

at Darcy.  "Your kicks mustn't be higher than your lady's!"


----------



## Firky (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh ola


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 27, 2012)

poor sid.  can he pull it back?


----------



## Firky (Oct 27, 2012)

He takes it really personally poor bugger.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 27, 2012)

so, top three? top five?

my top three (in no order): Louis, Denise; Kimberly - pretty dull by that point, so i hope we lose one of the girls in an upset. then top five i guess add nicky and dani - i'd like to see lisa get that far, but i can't see her beating any of the above in a dance off.

which leaves colin, fern, sid, victoria, and michael as the early expendables. have i missed someone? that's an odd number...


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 27, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> so, top three? top five?
> 
> my top three (in no order): Louis, Denise; Kimberly - pretty dull by that point, so i hope we lose one of the girls in an upset. then top five i guess add nicky and dani - i'd like to see lisa get that far, but i can't see her beating any of the above in a dance off.
> 
> which leaves colin, fern, sid, victoria, and michael as the early expendables. have i missed someone? that's an odd number...


 
Richard. You've missed Richard. So expendable for being forgettable.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 27, 2012)

paulhackett said:


> Richard. You've missed Richard. So expendable for being forgettable.


ahh - when i was listing the last lot in my head i did have him - he just never made it to the keyboard.


----------



## belboid (Oct 28, 2012)

God that was a poor episode.  Nearly everyone got worse, and looked bloody awful. The last three or four saved it.

And the band are just getting worse and worse.  Who would have thought you could make Hungry Like The Wolk even more tuneless and rubbish?


spanglechick said:


> my top three (in no order): Louis, Denise; Kimberly - pretty dull by that point, so i hope we lose one of the girls in an upset. then top five i guess add nicky and dani


I dont think Nikky's that good either, a terribly tedious person. Lisa might make it through on personality, she's not far off dancewise.


----------



## stavros (Oct 28, 2012)

firky said:


> Oh ola


 
Ola's got the best track record over the series for her wardrobe, and last night she was very good, but for the series so far Kristina's see-through-up-the-side number last week is the outfit to beat.

Of course I enjoy the dancing too....


----------



## Espresso (Oct 28, 2012)

I didn't like Lisa and Robin's dance and I thought Michael was fantastic. Fern was a bit nothingy. I wouldn't miss her if she went.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 28, 2012)

Wasn't online for yesterday, but felt duty-bound to mention Tess' dress last night was actually alright 

Was so pleased for Michael, had been dreading it after last week but he really did well, not just better than bad but a genuinely enjoyable dance!

Not sure what all the love for Dani is, personally I think she's been consistently overmarked.

Michael's still in! Ah Sid... He has dropped off the past couple of weeks after a promising start.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 28, 2012)

Distinct déjà vu about Strictly using Two Worlds Colliding


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 28, 2012)

i think last week's tango upset really knocked him for six, and then he didn't have ola all week to build back his confidence. plus hideous costumes (ola's bum notwithstanding, head-to-toe beige glitter isn't a great look)...  i can't see anyone else losing to them in the dance off this week.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 28, 2012)

I fucking love Darcy 

Love all the judges enjoying themselves really 

Bloody Bruno


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 28, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> Distinct déjà vu about Strictly using Two Worlds Colliding


or 'never tear us apart', as the rest of us call it.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 28, 2012)

Richard? Really? I liked the choon choice and there was lots of drama, but can't remember much dancing.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 28, 2012)

but the danceoff's a forgone conclusion, i'd say.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 28, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> or 'never tear us apart', as the rest of us call it.


Pfft, rest of you shmest of you  I thought it was Love Will Tear Us Apart, so this was Two Worlds Colliding.

Coliiiiiiiiin! 

Right, so that's goodbye Sid? And Ola


----------



## Glitter (Oct 28, 2012)

Who would have thought Michael and Victoria would have been near the top after being so hopeless last week? 

I really don't like Victoria, but I love Brendan so I'm conflicted.

I want Lisa to win (but I know she won't). I think Louis will.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 28, 2012)

If Colin *drops* Christina, are Sid and Ola in with a chance?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 28, 2012)

Have to say, I thought the choreography on both of this was a bit naff tbh.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 28, 2012)

well, quite undemanding yes.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 28, 2012)

Rickaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## Firky (Oct 28, 2012)

Does that mean no more Ola?


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 28, 2012)

to no one's surprise there, then.

poor ola - i hope she can go back to her mum for as along as she needs to now.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 28, 2012)

firky said:


> Does that mean no more Ola?


there are still the pro dances. usually the dancers who have been freed up take a greater role in those.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 28, 2012)

Aww. I liked Sid and Ola. Sorry to see them go.

Iveta is the kiss of doooooooooooooooooooom, isn't she?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 28, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> to no one's surprise there, then.
> 
> poor ola - i hope she can go back to her mum for as along as she needs to now.


I figured it was a family thing, didn't know what tho.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 28, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> I figured it was a family thing, didn't know what tho.


don't you watch zoe on ITT?  weirdo.

yup, her mum's sick - and for it to be bad enough for her to have taken a week out, i can only imagine it's quite serious.


----------



## Firky (Oct 28, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> there are still the pro dances. usually the dancers who have been freed up take a greater role in those.



I feel less of inclined to pine over her when I saw an article in the Daily Mail about her 

Was their usual sleaze.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 28, 2012)

firky said:


> I feel less of inclined to pine over her when I saw an article in the Daily Mail about her
> 
> Was their usual sleaze.


oh? what was the thrust of it?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 28, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> don't you watch zoe on ITT?  weirdo.
> 
> yup, her mum's sick - and for it to be bad enough for her to have taken a week out, i can only imagine it's quite serious.


I don't get home in time  Yeah, it does suggest its quite serious. Hope she's ok.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 28, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> I don't get home in time  Yeah, it does suggest its quite serious. Hope she's ok.


i record it. stricty is srs bsns.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 28, 2012)

Missed last night's show but saw the dance off. Neither were great but I prefered Colin and Kristina.


----------



## belboid (Oct 28, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> yup, her mum's sick - and for it to be bad enough for her to have taken a week out, i can only imagine it's quite serious.


 
heart attack according to digital spy.

in better news - there's no Bruce in a fortnights time, poor love has to rest up before Children in Need, for some reason.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 3, 2012)

Strictly voting is ready


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 3, 2012)

I have wine, I am waiting for pizza, bring on THE DANCING!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 3, 2012)

Strictly tie in - possible - fact. Didn't Jerry Hall do the "ow ow ow" bits on this song when she was going out with Bryan Ferry?


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 3, 2012)

I've lost interest in it this year.  I'm not interested in any of the celebs; they have no character.  And I hate Darcy.  Can't stand the woman.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 3, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> I've lost interest in it this year. I'm not interested in any of the celebs; they have no character. And I hate Darcy. Can't stand the woman.


You sadden me danny, I like Darcy 

I've not got as involved this year as in other years but I think that is because we've been out on a few Saturday evenings so have missed some programmes. I like some of the celebs but others - Nicky, Denise, that girl with Vincent - do nothing for me.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 3, 2012)

I hate these 'amusing' links


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 3, 2012)

Oh dear, I think he went a bit wrong


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 3, 2012)

I have to admit that I was gutted when Aliona injured herself.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 3, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> I have to admit that I was gutted when Aliona injured herself.


I agree. I like Aliona. I don't like that new dancer who is partnered with Nicky, I find her a bit hard to empathise with.

Oh, another strictly tie in fact. Johnny Ball is the President of the amateur group that Mr.QofG's is performing "Titanic" with. He has been to see the show twice and, as it is their last performance tonight, has bought a crate of wine for the cast/crew


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 3, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I agree. I like Aliona. I don't like that new dancer who is partnered with Nicky, I find her a bit hard to empathise with.


I quite like her, tho I will admit this may have little to do with empathy


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 3, 2012)

I agreed with Darcy there, I thought Louis' samba was a bit flat. I still like him though and I think he's a contender. Denise will be hard to beat though.


----------



## baffled (Nov 3, 2012)

Is it just my booze addled brain or are the routines shorter tonight, seem to end just as they are starting,


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 3, 2012)

Theyn do seem shorter - though I was pleased that time as I thought Nicky was a bit shit!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 3, 2012)

Ooooh...hello Artem  I have half a pizza and a bottle of red wine here...just saying!!


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 3, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Ooooh...hello Artem  I have half a pizza and a bottle of red wine here...just saying!!


I was also slightly distracted there !


----------



## stavros (Nov 3, 2012)

Artem; the male Ola?

Richard and Victoria for the dance-off I reckon, the result depending on whether Richard remembers what he's doing.


----------



## stavros (Nov 3, 2012)

Something else I noticed this evening; Craig twenty years ago in his presenting days;


----------



## Espresso (Nov 4, 2012)

Fern's my pick for the boot.

I know this will not be a popular shout among all you Artemists. But I think she's done as much as she can and he's always given me the pip.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 4, 2012)

well that was rather delicious.

although the bits with the ddesk and darcy didn't quite work.

also, poor james and brendan are the old men of the pack now... no bare chests for them.  of course, no anton at all, which is only credible.

i thin the danceoff might be richard and victoria.  and then we can but hope that she'll fall to pieces and will lame duck no more...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 4, 2012)

I find this objectification of the male dancers very disappointing in 2012


----------



## Espresso (Nov 4, 2012)

Why?


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 4, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> I find this objectification of the male dancers very disappointing in 2012


oh, because the female dancers are never dressed to titilate...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 4, 2012)

The British public are a nation of idiots! 

Colin shouldn't be in the dance-off again


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 4, 2012)

yes - it'll be him and richard then?  IF richard doesn't fuck up, (big, big IF) colin could go home...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 4, 2012)

Espresso said:


> Why?





spanglechick said:


> oh, because the female dancers are never dressed to titilate...


There may have been an implied  in that post...


----------



## Espresso (Nov 4, 2012)

I think Nicky might be in the dance off, here.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 4, 2012)

Pah! Both my predictions were a load of arse, then.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 4, 2012)

bless poor lisa was becoming more and more slumped over as each couple got called.  i was painful to watch.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 4, 2012)

Yeah, she really looked like she thought she was a goner


----------



## Espresso (Nov 4, 2012)

Aww, what a shame to lose lovely Colin.
Though it was the only right result, given who was in the dance off and how well Richard and Erin performed in it.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 4, 2012)

well.  there you go!

aww... best "final words to tess" ever?


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 4, 2012)

but see - how can bloody victoria still be in it?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 4, 2012)

I am sorry to see Colin go. I hoped it might be Nicky in the dance off as I didn't think he was very good. Or Victoria as she makes me nervous!


----------



## foamy (Nov 4, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> but see - how can bloody victoria still be in it?


She has so little balance, even just standing still  she looks like she's about to fall over.
I'm really sad Colin went and not her and I may have lost my faith in the voting public


----------



## Glitter (Nov 4, 2012)

I thought Colin might be in trouble tonight - he wasn't good enough to get through on that alone and he's not enough of a 'celeb' to get through on popularity alone.

Sad to see him go and effing Pendleton stay though. Although that's another week of Brendan, which s good.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 4, 2012)

I loved Colin's high kicks! 

That mandance that opened the show was AWESOME. Why doesn't this happen every week? Perhaps with them wearing some kind of naval uniform? Hmm?


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 4, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> but see - how can bloody victoria still be in it?


She was so wooden.  Why did she get marked so highly?


----------



## zoooo (Nov 4, 2012)

She just sort of wobbled around. Very odd.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 4, 2012)

In spite of this making me sound like I'm a bonkers conspiraloon, I reckon that Colin was never going to get very far in this, by design. Maybe he's under contract to start some big new job later this month. 
Why did they pair him with one of the diddiest women on offer? Why not put him with lofty Natalie? Or even Erin? 

I know it's been said that he's not going to get much of the popular vote, but who's voting for Fern? Not long ago the media was painting her as a deceptive harlot and an utter harridan for not telling us all she'd had a gastric band. Yet she's being kept in.
Who's voting for Richard? I know I like him, but I don't vote.
Who's voting for Nicky and Kimberley and Dani? Surely if it's bits of kids who are supposed to support those people, they're the very ones who are going to be glued to X Factor. 

Actually, now as I'm waffling on in this vein, who votes for anyone? And why? The public vote on any of these programmes is beyond me. I am obviously an old fogey. So, I might just go to bed in a grump. Grr.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 4, 2012)

fern has the 'woman of a certain age' vote.  she's lovely and loved - from hr time with the schofe on This Morning.  Plus, the gastric band thing might have been demonised in the press, but i think a lot of women were going "yep, i know exactly why she did that".  GMTV presenters and camp blokes always do better than you'd think.  westlife was a long time back, and wasnt ever a teenybob band.  nicky's fans are older than you'd think.  and perhaps it's the mums of the tracy beaker-watching kids voting for dani? she won 'let's dance for comic relief' too - on the viewer vote. clearly the bbc light ents audience like her.  

none of that lot can win, though.


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 5, 2012)

Espresso said:


> *Actually, now as I'm waffling on in this vein, who votes for anyone*? And why? The public vote on any of these programmes is beyond me. I am obviously an old fogey. So, I might just go to bed in a grump. Grr.


 
You're right, who does vote for any of these people?

Quick straw poll - do you vote?

I never vote this early on, I might vote once or twice near the end. But only if there's someone I _really_ like.

oh, and yes, that mandance was delicious


----------



## paulhackett (Nov 5, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> She was so wooden. Why did she get marked so highly?


 
Samba is a harder dance to do than the others, so they must mark to a different standard?  She was second bottom though and to someone who blanked the dance completely.. so more a case of who votes? Probably the same people who clap dance moves when Bocelli is miming


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 5, 2012)

paulhackett said:


> so more a case of who votes?


The judges.

I was referring to the judges over-marking her.


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 5, 2012)

Oh, that's a shame  (just caught up). I didn't think we'd seen what Colin was capable of at all yet.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 6, 2012)

I only caught up last night.  Sad to see Colin go.  It always gets to me how genuinely upset Kristina gets. 

Victoria to go next I hope.  I agree with whoever said it on the previous page that she looks as if she is about to fall over when she is standing still.  Props to her for the bit on the judges table though. 

Mens dance was lush! 

Did anyone catch what it was that was said after Craig talked about copping an eyeful of Dani?


----------



## belboid (Nov 6, 2012)

Me76 said:


> Did anyone catch what it was that was said after Craig talked about copping an eyeful of Dani?


couldnt tell a thing cos the idiot Forsyth never shut his fucking gob.  God this week will be a pleasure without him


----------



## zoooo (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm not sure why Craig lost it, but it was very funny.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 6, 2012)

Me76 said:


> Did anyone catch what it was that was said after Craig talked about copping an eyeful of Dani?


He said "...but it was wonderful", meaning the dance, but immediately realising it could be taken another way entirely. As did Bruce, who immediately tried to divert attention, in his clunking cack handed way.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 6, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> He said "...but it was wonderful", meaning the dance, but immediately realising it could be taken another way entirely. As did Bruce, who immediately tried to divert attention, in his clunking cack handed way.


Aaahhh, that makes sense.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 10, 2012)

Yay. Strictlys on!!!!


----------



## trashpony (Nov 10, 2012)

OMG Lisa is actually wearing something half decent!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 10, 2012)

With Vaughan doing Latin is this his last week?


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 10, 2012)

trashpony said:


> OMG Lisa is actually wearing something half decent!


not a decent bra though, again.  Thing is, she doesn't jiggle during the bouncy dances, so they *can* do it...


----------



## trashpony (Nov 10, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> not a decent bra though, again.  Thing is, she doesn't jiggle during the bouncy dances, so they *can* do it...


No, but it's a big improvement


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 10, 2012)

Ian Waite.

I'm happy now


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 10, 2012)

Meh, bit ropey.

I of course will never forgive Richard for getting the vote ahead of Colin.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 10, 2012)

oh, i thought that was great - better than lisa's, actually.  Erin's a classy choreographer for sure.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 10, 2012)

I dunno, just seemed a little loose. Never been his biggest fan tho.

Hate to state the obvious, but I'm enjoying not having everything jar to a halt every time Bruce is on.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 10, 2012)

Louis looks too serious


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 10, 2012)

Strictly is srs bisnss


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 10, 2012)

Never like it when the mess around with the judges. Fern does look good tho, and thought it was pretty good


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 10, 2012)

wow - fern looks amazing!


----------



## Saffy (Nov 10, 2012)

She really does, totally hot!


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 10, 2012)

i thought the marking there was a bit mean. though the bit with the judges was too long.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 10, 2012)

Blimey - Victoria actually looked really good!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 10, 2012)

I liked Victoria's dress  Thought Richard was a bit overmarked


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 10, 2012)

Ok, that was pretty good...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 10, 2012)

I liked that tango!And I especially liked Dani's shoes.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 10, 2012)

I wouldn't be sorry for Nicky and his partner to go....they both bore me


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 10, 2012)

People seem to have upped their game tonight!

I must admit, I'm quite charmed by Karen


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 10, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> *People seem to have upped their game tonight!*
> 
> I must admit, I'm quite charmed by Karen


 
Agree with this

Not about Karen though but then I did really like Katya who she replaced 

i just find her and Nicky a bit "charissma bypass"!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 10, 2012)

I know what u mean; I think they're both a little 'safe' in their respective personalities. I'm hoping Karen will get a bit more relaxed and genuine if she comes back in future series.

Currently think Richard could be a gonna. Then again, Vaughan is still to dance.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 10, 2012)

I rather liked that waltz


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 10, 2012)

Are this audience worried about DVT? Must be given how often the get out of their seats.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 10, 2012)

Why does he insist on doing that face


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 10, 2012)

oh dear.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 10, 2012)

"You can see her pants"!! My husband has just shouted 

He was a bit rubbish though!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 10, 2012)

My flatmate just double checked I was straight because I was complaining that her skirt being caught up looked ungainly.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 10, 2012)

what??????????   why are they giving him the same as Fern???????????


----------



## trashpony (Nov 10, 2012)

I have seen rather too much of Natalie's knicjers


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 10, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> what?????????? why are they giving him the same as Fern???????????


I know!! It was a generous 6 for me. Wouldn't be surprised if Michael Vaughan goes this week.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 10, 2012)

mm - i think that might've gone a bit wrong...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 10, 2012)

I love Robin. I know I always says this. But I love him so much!!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 10, 2012)

trashpony said:


> I have seen rather too much of Natalie's knicjers


"Get her skirt down!!" was the comment that got me in trouble


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 10, 2012)

Did that old woman on the front row trip Robin up


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 10, 2012)

so - did anyone else see lisa looking down at her feet during the dance? they were in hold, and in the top right corner of the floor...


----------



## zoooo (Nov 10, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Did that old woman on the front row trip Robin up


Hee, no. Just slipped over like a numpty.


----------



## stavros (Nov 10, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> i just find her and Nicky a bit "charissma bypass"!


 
This was a prerequisite for the original membership of Westlife, I think.

That said, I thought he was really good this evening. Denise is starting to look she's almost won it already, although Kimberley is very consistent.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 11, 2012)

Denise won't win - she's this year's holly valance - good but the public don't like her


----------



## trashpony (Nov 11, 2012)

Dp


----------



## avu9lives (Nov 11, 2012)

Cant warm ta Kimberley at all! Yeah she's a good dancer but theres summat about her that i dont like.  Not even sure what it is if im honest


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 11, 2012)

Ok, so we're back to pushing Anton as a presenter?


----------



## Espresso (Nov 11, 2012)

I think Richard's quite pleased! 
Ace!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 11, 2012)

Richard safe  

Kimberley?! Wow, this is a surprise dance off...

"Fern can only go out..." - you said it Darcey


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Nov 11, 2012)

Not watching - who's in the dance off?


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 11, 2012)

OMG!!!!


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm in shock - Fern and Artem and Kimberley and Pasta in the dance off!


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 11, 2012)

Poor fern.  Doesn't stand a chance, she must be gutted. Doing the danceoff as a forgone conclusion must just be a vile feeling.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 11, 2012)

I appear to have watched SCD the last couple of weeks, and enjoyed it  at self  surprised that Kimberley is on dance-off, and Fern, thought it would be between Michael and Richard


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 11, 2012)

I just found that dance really moving


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 11, 2012)

I can see Natalie's knickers again.


marty21 said:


> thought it would be between Michael and Richard


I think everyone did.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 11, 2012)

Why are they not doing a waltz? Andre Rieu and his waltzing bloody waltzing orchestra we're getting an effing rhumba.
Arses. I hate the rhumba. Poncing posy dance that it is.


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 11, 2012)

I never vote but loved Fern's dance so much last night I nearly did


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 11, 2012)

This is horrible, she really doesn't deserve to go out in this dance 

Positive spin, she goes out on a high and having a party


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 11, 2012)

Are there more girls aloud fans or Ferney fans?


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 11, 2012)

so why no kimerley vote? are her fans more naturally x factor? is it because the waltzes are dull?


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 11, 2012)

Kimberly was better


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 11, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> Kimberly was better


a different class.  but sad for poor fern, she should have been against michael vaughan, and could have fought for her place, then.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 11, 2012)

Who chose that piece of music for the last bit?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 11, 2012)

Seriously, this is there final song?!

Was just about to ask whether they get to pick their own song, but even Fern wouldn't pick that, would she?


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 11, 2012)

the final song often has a "goodbye" theme to it.


----------



## ilovetango (Nov 11, 2012)

Why oh why is Victoria P being overmarked by the judges?  I suspect that there is an influence on the audience as a result of their marking which has saved Victoria from the judgement she richly deserves, but only if the judges are objective and not agist.  Sad to say Victoria is no dancer.  Are the judges fearful of the wrath of Brendan?  If so the judges need to take themselves more seriously.  Last night Brendan was steering her round the floor like a wardrobe being moved across a bedroom.  I feel sorry for Fern and Kimberley to be voted into a dance-off which was not deserved.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 11, 2012)

Kimberley's a good dancer, but i agree with what someone previously said about her not being very likeable as a person. Not really sure what it is. Some kind of distance/coldness/superiority - dunno. I just can't warm to her, despite her dancing skills. Perhaps the voting public feel the same.


----------



## foamy (Nov 12, 2012)

I wish Claudia could present every week, she's brilliantly bonkers 

Very sad fern went over VP. Very sad indeed...


----------



## FiFi (Nov 12, 2012)

foamy said:


> *I wish Claudia could present every week, she's brilliantly bonkers*
> 
> Very sad fern went over VP. Very sad indeed...


 
Seconded.
In fact me Mam, Littl'un and I were discussing it over lunch on Sunday and we all agreed- Brucie can remain on the golf-course as long as he likes!


----------



## stavros (Nov 12, 2012)

foamy said:


> I wish Claudia could present every week, she's brilliantly bonkers


 
Thirded. The first task for the new DG is to give Brucey his P45 and anoint Claudia as his heir apparent. I'm a bit surprised she hasn't had her own show yet, beyond It Takes Two and Film, or for that matter as a HIGNFY guest host.

She does need to lose that fringe though.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 16, 2012)

In startling news, on the SCD part of Children In Need, Tess was wearing a frock that fitted!


----------



## colacubes (Nov 16, 2012)

Espresso said:


> In startling news, on the SCD part of Children In Need, Tess was wearing a frock that fitted!


 
I've not seen it, but I reckon you're lying


----------



## FiFi (Nov 16, 2012)

nipsla said:


> I've not seen it, but I reckon you're lying


No. The TessDress is almost bearable tonight!


----------



## Espresso (Nov 16, 2012)

nipsla said:


> I've not seen it, but I reckon you're lying


 
How very dare you!


----------



## belboid (Nov 17, 2012)

Why are the judges being so nice? Lisa was poor and Nicky faded badly. But they're getting 8's?? My arse


----------



## Espresso (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm fairly underwhelmed by this Wembley show so far tonight. As for the overmarking, I reckon its so as Denise can get a few tens any minute now


----------



## colacubes (Nov 17, 2012)

belboid said:


> Why are the judges being so nice? Lisa was poor and Nicky faded badly. But they're getting 8's?? My arse


 
Audience reaction I guess.  I reckon realistically, Lisa was all 7s and Nicky was 6s.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 17, 2012)

10?  Really?  I thought it was dull as fuck.


----------



## belboid (Nov 17, 2012)

Wembley never works, for some reason.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 17, 2012)

I just saw Aliona sitting in the place where Tess does her bit. The sight of her has been the best part of this show, so far.


----------



## belboid (Nov 17, 2012)

Victoria's back to being rubbish then. 

Then nothing like as bad as that version of Bicycle Race.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 17, 2012)

Dani and Vincent were my favourite tonight, so far.
But I always like the quickstep.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 17, 2012)

Now Michael and Natalie were my favourites.


----------



## stavros (Nov 17, 2012)

Espresso said:


> I just saw Aliona sitting in the place where Tess does her bit. The sight of her has been the best part of this show, so far.


 
I thought it was her. Always a nice sight. 

It's a shame Bruce is back, because Claudia last week just underlined how poor he can be.


----------



## belboid (Nov 17, 2012)

stavros said:


> It's a shame Bruce is back, because Claudia last week just underlined how poor he can be.


He's just shit. We normally watch on catchup so can just zip past him, but we were actually in tonight and had to hear his drivel. Drove me fucking mad.


----------



## Glitter (Nov 18, 2012)

I thought Lisa was great! 

Richard has to go this week I think.

Although I'd like to see Pendleton go. Brendan's worked wonders with her though.


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 18, 2012)

I was pretty underwhelmed by Wembley again this year, although I did enjoy it more than last year.
Loved Dani and Lisa last night, couldn't see what the fuss was about Denise though  technically very good but it left me cold.

Come in Richard, your time is up...


----------



## Glitter (Nov 18, 2012)

Denise was fucking boring. Technically good but boring.


----------



## belboid (Nov 18, 2012)

I thought Denise was great, vastly better then Lisa. If anyone was good but boring, it has to be MIchael


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 18, 2012)

Oh Michael 

If they could just remove Latin from the lust of dances he had to do...

Aw, they're making Kimberly sweat


----------



## Espresso (Nov 18, 2012)

The other couple must be Victoria and Brendan, surely.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 18, 2012)

Why are they being backed by EasyJet stewardesses? 

Recession Britain


----------



## Espresso (Nov 18, 2012)

I do like Claudia's dress.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 18, 2012)

She's better than Tess in every way


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 18, 2012)

That was extremely cruel to Kimberly, bit annoyed about that.


----------



## Glitter (Nov 18, 2012)

I can't decide if I like Claudia or if she's really fucking annoying 

Girs Aloud must be paying Nicola Roberts a fortune - she really didn't want to be there did she?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 18, 2012)

Claudia can bit a little too much on occasion, but most of the time she's just great and a daaaaamn site better than the other two.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 18, 2012)

Kylie's face looks mighty weird to me. What's she done?


----------



## Glitter (Nov 18, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> Claudia can bit a little too much on occasion, but most of the time she's just great and a daaaaamn site better than the other two.



I like Tess. I like looking at her clothes too. She either wears really nice or really vile stuff. 

Bruce is rubbish!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 18, 2012)

I have no great I'll feeling towards Tess, I just don't find her interesting. At all.

Would be interested to know what the wardrobe dept. have against her, mind.


----------



## Glitter (Nov 18, 2012)

We were watching it about 10 mins behind when the sky packed in so we didn't see Kylie. :cheer:

Right result although I like Richard.


----------



## belboid (Nov 18, 2012)

Phew, Richard had gotten boring for me. Hopefully even duller Nicky next


----------



## stavros (Nov 18, 2012)

BoatieBird said:


> I was pretty underwhelmed by Wembley again this year, although I did enjoy it more than last year.


 
I understand why they did it, to demonstrate the size of the venue, but some of the camera work was at too big a distance to see the dancing that well.

When I think about how great Girls Aloud were circa 2003-04, it's sad that they're reduced to doing very forgettable pop-house like that.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 20, 2012)

Right result this week.  Surely Victoria has to go next?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 24, 2012)

I was literally watching Victoria's dance through my fingers...


----------



## mayotte (Nov 24, 2012)

A plague on all their houses!


----------



## madamv (Nov 24, 2012)

I can't stand Victoria, dunno why.   

Love Tess' dress this week.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 24, 2012)

field has really split into two halves. remains to be seen where nicky falls, but final three now looking like kimberley, denise and dani.

they often undermark louis, but i did agree - his paso wasn't down and stampy enough. such a shame - i go weak for a strong, macho paso.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 24, 2012)

I hope Victoria goes this week but I fear it may be Louis  Though i did agree with the judges, he lacked passion and attack. There are going to be quite a few near the bottom so it's going to be hard to call.

I may actually have to vote!!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 24, 2012)

Ouf, just a bit limp and loose all round (shut up Len  ).


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 24, 2012)

Really? I'm surprised by these comments, I must say...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 24, 2012)

That didn't do much for me but then Nicky doesn't do much for me I'm afraid. Still deserves to be in but *yawn*


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 24, 2012)

FUCK! OFF!

Nines?!  

Still, if Karen stays in I won't exactly be complaining


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 24, 2012)

Talking of not keen...I have come to realise that Denise is going nowhere and may indeed win but I just don't like her


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 24, 2012)

James may have his nose broken?

*presses record*


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 24, 2012)

I think there's a distinct case of after the Wembley show about this.


----------



## Glitter (Nov 24, 2012)

We watch this later so I have to swerve ths thread. 

Victoria must go.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 24, 2012)

Victoria MUST go! And then Denise please. She is great but leaves me stone cold. She never actually smiles - it's a rictus grin. I used to like her when she was on the big breakfast too


----------



## Glitter (Nov 24, 2012)

trashpony said:


> Victoria MUST go! And then Denise please. She is great but leaves me stone cold. She never actually smiles - it's a rictus grin. I used to like her when she was on the big breakfast too



I like her when she's not dancing. Her dancing is great but she's boring as fuck!

And James is a creep!


----------



## stavros (Nov 24, 2012)

Victoria has to go really, although it'll be interesting to see who else is in the dance-off. Michael would probably be favourite, but the judges have gone really cold on Louis.

What was Bruce blabbering on about at the start, pointing at something in front of him and Tess? He really needs to be fired/sectioned ASAP.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 24, 2012)

Just watching on iplayer.  Brucie needs to be taken into the woods and shot asap!


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 24, 2012)

madamv said:


> I can't stand Victoria, dunno why.
> 
> Love Tess' dress this week.


 
Agreed on both points.
Tess in nice dress shocker 

Dani and Vincent were my favourites this week.
Victoria is starting to make me cringe now.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 24, 2012)

BoatieBird said:


> Agreed on both points.
> Tess in nice dress shocker
> 
> Dani and Vincent were my favourites this week.
> Victoria is starting to make me cringe now.


 
Agree 100%  Van Outen is getting on my tits though


----------



## zoooo (Nov 25, 2012)

I loved Dani's Beyonce moves!


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 25, 2012)

I've never seen this programme but Lil'FA watches it and tried to persuade me it was the best thing ever by drawing me a picture 







I'm not sold tbh.


----------



## mrsfran (Nov 25, 2012)

Every week I get cross that stage-school-educated West-End star Denise van Outen is in this. She's a professional! It's not fair!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 25, 2012)

I still don't understand why Kimberley doesn't come in for the same criticism tho. Don't know of she has a stage school past, but she's also appeared in the West End and her day job is 1/5th of an all-singing pop group!


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 25, 2012)

chicago is much more of a dance show than shrek.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 25, 2012)

I think Victoria was even worse 2nd time round


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 25, 2012)

I think that was the right result. I rather like Victoria but she's not a dancer


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 25, 2012)

Yeah, quite good at cycling, not so great on the dancefloor.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank fuck for that.


----------



## avu9lives (Nov 25, 2012)

I noticed a lot of sexual chemistry tonight and obviously our vicky an brendan wernt involved.... but some of the others were.  hope the wives an husbands wernt watchin ....that is all..


----------



## colacubes (Nov 25, 2012)

That always happens to a certain extent.  I was thinking last night that if I was Mrs Vaughan I'd be shitting it   I think Brendan's wife is about to have a kid any day now so you'd hope that'd be the last thing on his mind (and tbh if you watch It Takes Two  it's pretty clear it's a more matey relationship).


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 25, 2012)

Yeah, Michael is veeeery friendly with Natalie. 

Does seem to be the way tho, nature of what it is that couples will get close. But yes, do always feel for the other halves of the celebs.

e2a: Brendan has a wife?!


----------



## Glitter (Nov 25, 2012)

Yeah, I said to my husband last week I wouldn't like it if he was on it. 

The women are smoking hot though usually too, far more than the men.

I thought Michael did well tonight, particularly in the dance off.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 25, 2012)

He did. I think Natalie gets very fond of her charges, not in a naughty way, just a proud way. And given how far Michael's come, she must be pretty proud ( as long as he doesn't do Latin ).


----------



## belboid (Nov 26, 2012)

Natalie looked very weird. Don't know why the judges claimed boring Vaughan had improved in the dance off, he was rubbish. Hopefully him or even duller Nicky (who was actually good this week) next


----------



## belboid (Nov 26, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> I still don't understand why Kimberley doesn't come in for the same criticism tho. Don't know of she has a stage school past, but she's also appeared in the West End and her day job is 1/5th of an all-singing pop group!


Quite. Lots of them hhave had 'useful' pasts. Louis Smith is a gymnast, ffs, that's quite an advantage too


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 1, 2012)

Ah, it would appear Michael is doing Latin. Everyone else safe this week?


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 1, 2012)

something a bit odd there with pasha's hopping around bit... not her best maybe.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 1, 2012)

Ok, that was quite cute when she found out what "bella" means 

Dance was alright too


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 1, 2012)

Oooh dear, went very awry there! Really warming to him, just wish he would stop that fecking grimace.

And you see, when you stop titting about with 'hilarious' skits and just show them rehearsing it's so much better and allows us to get to know the couples.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 1, 2012)

Surprised there wasn't one cricket gag with all that swing. Did occur to me it's possibly quite a lot of very blatant innuendo for a Saturday night family prog. Well, I hear the 70s were pretty suggestive.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 1, 2012)

Oh Louis 

Oh Craig, that wasn't personality, it was mugging!

Oh the lot of you!


----------



## stavros (Dec 1, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> Ah, it would appear Michael is doing Latin. Everyone else safe this week?


 
The scoreboard would suggest so.

Can anyone explain to me why, at the end of each show when Bruce, Tess and all the couples do that "keep dancing" schtick, Bruce always looks like he's throwing a wobbly as if someone's got something wrong? I appreciate that applying logic to the ramblings of Mr Forsyth is sometimes tricky, but I'm flummoxed.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 1, 2012)

It's an in-joke I think; they intentionally do it out of synch and he mockingly gets up set about it.

I give myself a hernia laughing about it every week.


----------



## stavros (Dec 1, 2012)

Oh the hilarity.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 1, 2012)

Missed it again this week, how did everyone (well Louis and Kimberley as they are the only ones that i am really interested in!) do?


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 1, 2012)

no one did brilliantly, but louis and the flav did a fairly good charleston (though i thought there were synchronisation issues) and got two tens. denise and james are mid table.

leaderboard:


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 1, 2012)

tomorrow will really be interesting to see who has the public vote.  I wouldn't be at all surprised to see denise in the dance off.  if michael's fans rally, there could be an upset.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks for that  I think it is probably Michael's time to go, generally even though i didn't see his dance this evening. he has improved immensly since the beginning which has been good to see and I have to say he has grown on me but I think it may be time for him to go. Though i would be far happier if it were Nicky tbh!


----------



## Glitter (Dec 2, 2012)

I think it might be Michael's time, although I fear it might be Lisa this week.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 2, 2012)

The fuck is this?! They've won awards? 

/grump


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 2, 2012)

Holy hell, Darcy legs!


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 2, 2012)

So it would appear that there's no massive lack of support among the top 5. Shame. Would've been good to unsettle one of the high flyers.  

Anyway, michael will be going home, which is right.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 2, 2012)

Yeah, it's a shame because he's really grown on me and I think...

Oh, stop, Karen. brb.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 2, 2012)

As I was saying...

I think Michael is a lot of what SCD is about, but it would possibly be unfair for him to stay at another couple's expense.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 2, 2012)

Michael made Natalie's dream come true...? With the greatest of respect, what dream was that?! She got to the final with Ricky, was that all a bit too much?

Wait, does she have a dream holiday that she's now free to go on?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 2, 2012)

Aw I am sorry to see Michael go but he was the worst of the two. Nicky is just so dull as well!


----------



## Glitter (Dec 2, 2012)

Michael 's come on in leaps and bounds since he started but he is the worst dancer of those left so it was only fair.

Shame though because I liked him.


----------



## stavros (Dec 2, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> So it would appear that there's no massive lack of support among the top 5. Shame. Would've been good to unsettle one of the high flyers.


 
I heard that many Church of England bishops want Kimberley out, as they're very much against Girls being Allowed.

*gets coat*


----------



## rekil (Dec 2, 2012)

My cat was intrigued by the "jive bunny" on saturday and watched half of kimberley's dance until perhaps she realised that it wasn't coming back on screen.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 4, 2012)

I really liked Dani and Vincent's dance this week. I think he's my favourite pro dancer, I always love his choreography.


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 4, 2012)

Yes, Dani and Vincent were my favourites again 
He's probably my favourite pro dancer too.  In my strictly fantasy I'm always dancing with Vincent because I am a short arse.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 5, 2012)

I saw on ITT tonight that Robin Windsor is five foot nine. While I do know in my head that dancers tend to be small, that surprised me a bit.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm 5'4". That seems tall enough to me!


----------



## stavros (Dec 5, 2012)

5'9" is about average, isn't it? I'm a tad under 5'8", and I've always thought of myself as on the slightly short side of average.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm a 5'10 lady and am disappointed to discover Robin is a shortarse


----------



## trashpony (Dec 5, 2012)

nipsla said:


> I'm a 5'10 lady and am disappointed to discover Robin is a shortarse


Whereas I'm thrilled


----------



## colacubes (Dec 5, 2012)

trashpony said:


> Whereas I'm thrilled


 
You shorties get all the good ones


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 5, 2012)

i believe 5'10" is average for a man, and 5'4.5" is average for a woman in the uk.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 5, 2012)

if i were on strictly, i'd want robin. would hate vincent.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 5, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> i believe 5'10" is average for a man, and 5'4.5" is average for a woman in the uk.


 
Are you calling me a man


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 5, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> i believe 5'10" is average for a man, and 5'4.5" is average for a woman in the uk.


Height or waist?


----------



## Espresso (Dec 5, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Are you calling me a man


 
You'd have far more of a chance with Mr Windsor if you were, tha knaws.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 5, 2012)

Espresso said:


> You'd have far more of a chance with Mr Windsor if you were, tha knaws.


 
Good point well made.  Now if I could only strap in my boobs somehow...


----------



## zoooo (Dec 5, 2012)

Although Vincent is my favourite to watch, I'd want to dance with Pasha or Artem.
*dribble*


----------



## Espresso (Dec 5, 2012)

To be fair, and speaking not remotely as a lesbian or even a bicurious woman - I'd absolutely want to dance with Natalie.
Not only is she taller than me, her choreography is absolutely always the dog's doodahs.


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 6, 2012)

nipsla said:


> You shorties get all the good ones


 
Not true, you get Ian Waite


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 6, 2012)

Espresso said:


> To be fair, and speaking not remotely as a lesbian or even a bicurious woman - I'd absolutely want to dance with Natalie.
> Not only is she taller than me, her choreography is absolutely always the dog's doodahs.


Natalie is great. She always seems like a nice down to earth gal. I could imagine going for a pint with her, unlike most of the rest of them. I particularly like watching her jive, which she does incredibly well.

The fact that it took me till Wednesday to get round to watching this week's instalment tells you how interested I am in this series now.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 6, 2012)

Funnily enough, I've never warmed to Natalie.  In the first few series she was all naked ambition, and even now she just leaves me cold.  Her dancing seems more sporty and less passionate, I think.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 6, 2012)

She has the eyes of a shark


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 6, 2012)

trashpony said:


> She has the eyes of a shark


I nearly said that! 

Natalie Lowe - cold, dead, shark eyes.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 7, 2012)

I have warmed to Natalie more this year but still don't particularly like her. 

I haven't really liked the Russell Grant bits on ITT this year but last nights about the pros was quite interesting. Seems like they have given the new guys better dancers in the last three series.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 7, 2012)

I don't like that fashion designer bloke who's always on ITT. Stop bloody screaming about nothing.


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 8, 2012)

zoooo said:


> I don't like that fashion designer bloke who's always on ITT. Stop bloody screaming about nothing.


 


It's only a ruffle ffs


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 8, 2012)

Tess has given up with the wardrobe dept. and is resigned to wearing wallpaper.

Fusion. Hmm


----------



## Espresso (Dec 8, 2012)

That frock makes Tess look completely lobsided in the boobular area. 

Did Denise nearly fall over?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 8, 2012)

Fuck me, that was fast!

I'm gonna confess, I was actually quite looking to fusion, I like it in cooking and music too


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 8, 2012)

Espresso said:


> That frock makes Tess look completely lobsided in the boobular area.
> 
> Did Denise nearly fall over?


Definitely got her feet caught up underneath her.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 8, 2012)

Aye, I thought so. Shame for her because that was pretty slick, otherwise.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 8, 2012)

james jordan has lost too much weight in the face. he looks unwell.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 8, 2012)

Whoops...


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 8, 2012)

i know - poor lisa.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 8, 2012)

Not a bad job, but I fear for Lisa this week. Unless one of the others falls flat on their face.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm starting to think CRH is doing this on purpose...

It's clearly really hard for them this week, both so far have slipped a bit.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 8, 2012)

Espresso said:


> Not a bad job, but I fear for Lisa this week. Unless one of the others falls flat on their face.


Prob twixt her and Nicky.

He said, courting outrageous controversy.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 8, 2012)

if lisa has the public vote rumours suggest, she may be safe.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 8, 2012)

Yeah Lisa didn't do too well. I hope Nicky fucks up though as he bores me


----------



## Espresso (Dec 8, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> Prob twixt her and Nicky.
> 
> He said, courting outrageous controversy.


 
Hah! I was going to post the exact same thing, but decided against it, in case it was controversial.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 8, 2012)

Fucking hell Craig that was harsh!


----------



## Espresso (Dec 8, 2012)

"Good old Len" said Bruce.
He's got a big of a cheek, calling anyone old! If Len's grumpy now, we'll know who to blame.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 8, 2012)

wow - my dance of the series for style.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 8, 2012)

I liked that from Dani and Vincent


----------



## Espresso (Dec 8, 2012)

Yup. I liked that.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 8, 2012)

Not sure it deserved a 10, definite 9 though as twas good.

Come on Louis!!!


----------



## Espresso (Dec 8, 2012)

Liked the lift to that big flourishy bit in the music. Pretty dramatic stuff there. Goodo.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 8, 2012)

Conversation in the Goth household

Me: He is hot
Mr.QofG's: Nah
Me: He is
Mr.QofG's: No he isn't
Me: He is
Mr.QofG's: No he isn't

watched dance

Me: That was hot!
Mr.QofG's:......No it wasn't



I liked it. I thought it was hot!!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 8, 2012)

The skirts need doing away with.

Because they're ruining the dances is what I mean, obviously.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 8, 2012)

That was good.

Mr. QofG's has just commented: 10 for me...that _was_ hot


----------



## Espresso (Dec 8, 2012)

I didn't think that was as good as Flavia and Louis. But it looks like we're on for a 40 here.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 8, 2012)

rightso - lisa only needs to beat the duchess of dagenham in the public vote to stay out of the danceoff.  i think that's not unlikely.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 8, 2012)

Looking at the leader board, my guess is a dance off between Nicky and Karen and Denise and James.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 8, 2012)

I think Nicky will be in the bottom two....not sure who else, it should really be Lisa but she's popular. Maybe Denise? I think, hope, it will be Nicky's week to go.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 8, 2012)

Espresso said:


> Looking at the leader board, my guess is a dance off between Nicky and Karen and Denise and James.


yup - that's my punt.

either way, i think nicky's out, which is right, on balance.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 8, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> yup - that's my punt.
> 
> either way, i think nicky's out, which is right, on balance.


 
Yup, I  think Nicky's time has come, too.


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 8, 2012)

Agreed, Nicky's time is up.
Dani and Vincent/Kimberly and Pasha were my favourites this week.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 8, 2012)

Dani was great! 
I hope Lisa or Nicky are in the bottom two. (Cos if they both get through on votes, Dani might be in the bottom two with Kimberley or Denise and then the judges won't save her.) 

I may be overthinking this...


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 9, 2012)

Dani might be saved over Denise.  she scored more highly first time around.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 9, 2012)

It ought to be Lisa or Nicky on dancing alone but I'd love to see Denise and that creep James go.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 9, 2012)

Will we get an upset.....???

No chance but ow much would I love it?


----------



## Espresso (Dec 9, 2012)

The only way Nicky and Karen will be kept in is if James forgets his steps and actually falls flat on his face.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 9, 2012)

There's just not enough content for this far into the comp.

So do we have 4 couples in the final?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 9, 2012)

Kareeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen!


----------



## Espresso (Dec 9, 2012)

"Unlike Denise, I am a trained dancer" 
That was a great line from Nicky, especially as he must have known he'd had his chips when he saw who he was up against.
Nice work, that man.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 9, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> There's just not enough content for this far into the comp.
> 
> So do we have 4 couples in the final?



No - it's the semi next.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 9, 2012)

Yeah, with five couples, so unless two go out in the semis there's four in the final?


----------



## Glitter (Dec 9, 2012)

Oh I see. 

No idea then. I thought there were four left and we'd lose two.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 9, 2012)

I think there have been three in the final for a while.


----------



## belboid (Dec 9, 2012)

Yup, two go out next week. Always been three in the final, hasn't it?


----------



## trashpony (Dec 9, 2012)

Yep, it's 3 couples in the final. Right couple went IMO.

Denise is looking shaky (hopes )


----------



## Espresso (Dec 9, 2012)

There have been a few years where people have left for personal reasons. Jimmy Tarbuck and Kelly Brook spring to mind, but there might have been others, too.
So if the plan is for four in the final, someone retiring scuppers it, leaving three.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 9, 2012)

Can't say I am sorry to see Nicky go, he was the weakest this week I felt.

I actually felt a bit sorry for Denise - only a little mind! - as she was better than Lisa but she and James are just so annoying


----------



## Glitter (Dec 9, 2012)

Yeah, Kelly Brook would have won it too.

I hate her but she was very good.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 9, 2012)

Four in the final - they said so on ITT this week.  

Well pleased that Denise was in the dance off. She's a personality-free zone.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 9, 2012)

Fucksake - I purposely avoided this thread, and BBC news and anywhere else I thought the result would come through cos I wanted to watch in the morning.  But no, fucking BBC3 and their shite entertainment news just ruined it for me 

Nicky is fair enough to go though.  Even though I find Denise much more annoying.

Who wants to be brave enough to lay out their definite 4 for the final?


----------



## Ms T (Dec 9, 2012)

Well if you must watch BBC3....

Best series for years - I genuinely have no idea who will win.  Hopefully not Denise though. Hendo was a bit pissed and was shouting at her when she was on the dance- off!


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 9, 2012)

Ms T said:


> Well if you must watch BBC3....
> 
> Best series for years - I genuinely have no idea who will win.  Hopefully not Denise though. Hendo was a bit pissed and was shouting at her when she was on the dance- off!


I'm pretty sure Kimble will win.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 9, 2012)

I'd quite like Kimble to win   I've proper warmed to her.  But I reckon Dani or Louis might edge it.  I really *heart* Dani, but I get  the impression tat Louis has got the woman of a certain age market in the same way Harry did last year


----------



## Ms T (Dec 9, 2012)

I want Louis to win. Does that mean I am a woman of a certain age?!


----------



## colacubes (Dec 9, 2012)

Ms T said:


> I want Louis to win. Does that mean I am a woman of a certain age?!


 
Yes 

Tbf he just doesn't do it for me   Harry did a bit more tbf


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 9, 2012)

I think Louis is just very technical. For all the talk of adding personality last week ("mugging", to my mind) I still think he doesn't bring much of himself to the dances. Probably not surprising given his profession, where technicality and discipline will be valued far higher than personality.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 9, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> I think Louis is just very technical. For all the talk of adding personality last week ("mugging", to my mind) I still think he doesn't bring much of himself to the dances. Probably not surprising given his profession, where technicality and discipline will be valued far higher than personality.


 
I think this is it.  He's really good technically, but I just don't get any emotion from him.  And I agree with you re mugging last week - I thought it was OTT.  It just doesn't seem natural at all.

Tbf Denise is the same.  It's really cold and clinical for me.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 9, 2012)

I dunno, Denise seems to bring a bit more fun, imho.

Louis is just too cool


----------



## zoooo (Dec 9, 2012)

Louis is alright. I wonder if he *really* doesn't think girls fancy him (I think that VT was on It Takes Two).
The last Strictly celeb I properly fancied was Gethin. He was delish.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 10, 2012)

The last one I proper fancied was Colin Salmon. Good grief, I came over completely unnecessary whenever he was on. 

Lisa should be out next, but SCD is weird like that, Christopher Parker was in the final for Gawd's sake and he was rubbish. To my mind the best dancer not to have won was Colin Jackson, he was ace. 

As for this year, my pick is Louis - mind, I *know* I'm a woman of a certain age  - but I think it'll go to Kimberley.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 15, 2012)

Who'll go, and who _should_ go?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 15, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Who'll go, and who _should_ go?


Lisa _should_ go - and I think she will go barring a disaster from one of the others. She has had the public vote but I think it is at the stage now when people will look at the danciong more


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 15, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Lisa _should_ go - and I think she will go barring a disaster from one of the others. She has had the public vote but I think it is at the stage now when people will look at the danciong more


Well, I think Danni's been very good, but she was a bit dull just then.  So who knows.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 15, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Well, I think Danni's been very good, but she was a bit dull just then. So who knows.


Yeah - and I though Louis' jive was a bit underpowered. Maybe learning two dances have been difficult for them.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 15, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yeah - and I though Louis' jive was a bit underpowered. Maybe learning two dances have been difficult for them.


Pah!  They've got it too easy.  Whimps.  I had no central heating when I was growing up, you know.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 15, 2012)

wow - that was the first of denise's dances i have really enjoyed.  looks like a 39, then.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 15, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> wow - that was the first of denise's dances i have really enjoyed. looks like a 39, then.


Me too - though she is still hard to love. Maybe if she wasn't with James who is also hard to love I'd like her better


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 15, 2012)

honestly - kimberley has really grown on me. she's my favourite to win.


----------



## Looby (Dec 15, 2012)

First time I've watched this series. : o

Kimberley is fantastic and looks amazing in that dress. Hope she wins.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 15, 2012)

I would love to see Lisa get through but she won't (and to be fair she shouldn't).

The others are far better dancers but I love both of them.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 15, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> honestly - kimberley has really grown on me. she's my favourite to win.


Same with me - she has come across really well.

I do hope Lisa goes this week but I fear for Louis. He wasn't great tonight but he is a better dancer than Lisa.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 15, 2012)

Dani looks more nervous this week - like she's not as sure of the routines.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 15, 2012)

i think it's too early to say. if it comes to lisa and louis in the danceoff, then we need to see the second dances to predict who will be saved.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 15, 2012)

i didn't buy dani's argentine tango. she's too young, i think.  i can't buy her as femme fatale, and the eighties power suit made her look like she was wearing her mum's clothes.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 15, 2012)

i rather liked that from louis - though the singer was terrible!!!


----------



## Glitter (Dec 15, 2012)

I so wish in that tango before when Denise kicked between James's legs she'd gone too far and got him right in the sack!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 15, 2012)

That rumba didn't do much for me, found it rather dull


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 15, 2012)

Yay for Kimble 

Mmmm...it's going to be a tricky one. I think Louis and Lisa may be in the bottom two or Louis and Dani if Lisa keeps the public vote


----------



## Glitter (Dec 15, 2012)

I think it's time for Lisa.

Kimble to win!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 15, 2012)

What did Bruno say?


----------



## Glitter (Dec 15, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> What did Bruno say?



The fanny club


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 15, 2012)

And next tonight, Strictly Come Dancing.  May contain strong language.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 15, 2012)

I have voted!! For Louis and for Kimble


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 15, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That rumba didn't do much for me, found it rather dull


Rumbas are stupid.  They make the Argentine Tango look sensible.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 15, 2012)

the contest is between denise and kimberly...  no one else can win, really - so between the other three it's purely academic who goes.  The public usually doesn't support the lame duck that far, but christopher thingy, the young lad in the vampire cape, and of course julian clarey both made the final despite being far worse than Lisa.  

i think lisa will go if she's in the danceoff, but she may dodge it, in which case it'll be louis...


----------



## stavros (Dec 15, 2012)

Glitter said:


> The fanny club


 
Was it any worse than Len's repeated referrals to his walnuts? Fanny is an incredibly dated word anyway.

More proof tonight that Bruce is very much stuck in the past, as he revealed Louis is going to release a 2012 calendar.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 15, 2012)

Kimble feels the music. DVO is technically great but there's no soul in her with her dead shark eyes. I didn't want to like kimble but I do


----------



## Espresso (Dec 16, 2012)

Just got in and watched tonight's show. Kimberley and Pasha were excellent in both of their dances, I thought.



danny la rouge said:


> Rumbas are stupid. They make the Argentine Tango look sensible.


 
I say this every sodding year, so I see no reason not to say it this year as well - I think the rumba is the most ridiculous posey buggering tripe I've ever seen in all my puff. It's complete muck. 

As for the Argentine Tango, I love it when they show Vincent and Flavia showing us how it's done. One you've seen them at it, everyone else looks a bit school playish - apart from Karen Hardy and Mark Ramprakash a few years ago - moreso than in any other of the dances we see on Strictly when it comes to a pro couple vs a pro-celeb couple. My other half reckons it's more of a martial art than a dance, like they're trying to kick each other to death, albeit in sharp clobber.


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 16, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Same with me - she has come across really well.
> 
> I do hope Lisa goes this week but I fear for Louis. He wasn't great tonight but he is a better dancer than Lisa.


 
Lisa and Louis got the same mark for their first dances which seems a little unfair.
His Jive wasn't amazing, but he did dance a lot better than Lisa.

I loved DVO's argentine tango - despite not want to


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 16, 2012)

I think the only explanation for Lisa's marking throughout, is that the "expressive performance" part of the mark is far higher than we thought.  If we take the idea that she is expressively faultless, then her 7s and 7s represent two or three dropped marks for technique.  

Compare then to louis's jive, and his sevens and eights are perhaps one or two marks lost for technique, plus one lost for performance expressiveness.  

I thought it was interesting that in the French version the judges give two marks: technique and artistic.  Like they do for olympic gymnastics etc.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 16, 2012)

I think the enjoyment factor is high with Lisa tbh.

Someone can do something technically very good but be dull as shit (see most of Denise's dances) where as Lisa is really enjoyable to watch so she gets marked higher.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 16, 2012)

I haven't really enjoyed Lisa's dances for the last couple of weeks and I think she needs to go but I worry that it will be Louis.  

Kimberly to win for me. I think her and Denise are on a par but Kimberly has a little bit more natural talent for me. Denise seems to have to work at it a lot more.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 16, 2012)

Me76 said:


> I haven't really enjoyed Lisa's dances for the last couple of weeks and I think she needs to go but I worry that it will be Louis.
> 
> Kimberly to win for me. I think her and Denise are on a par but Kimberly has a little bit more natural talent for me. Denise seems to have to work at it a lot more.


Lisa has not improved for a few weeks now either and much as she has provided a lot of entertainment I think, hope, it's time for her to bow out gracefully


----------



## Espresso (Dec 16, 2012)

If Lisa and Robin are in the dance off, they should be gone this week. If they're not in the dance off, then it's a poor do for whoever does go.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 16, 2012)

Why do they always put Claudia in the equivielnt of a sack. A lacy sack but still a sack! Plus I don't like tess' outfit at all!!


----------



## Espresso (Dec 16, 2012)

I see Tess has got a ghastly frock on again. Hell's teeth, it's completely diabolical.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 16, 2012)

Well that's Lisa gone then, unless one of the others breaks their leg in the dance off!!


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 16, 2012)

i know claudia chooses her own clothes.  her posture doesn't help, though.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 16, 2012)

I like Katherine Jenkin's frock but she isn't sexy and I wish she'd stop trying to be. It's like watching a nun getting drunk


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 16, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I like Katherine Jenkin's frock but she isn't sexy and I wish she'd stop trying to be. It's like watching a nun getting drunk


well, that style of singing certainly isn't sexy - and therefore ruined a truly brilliant song.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 16, 2012)

OMG!!!!!


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 16, 2012)

People REALLY don't like denise!


----------



## Espresso (Dec 16, 2012)

That Mark Ballas is a bendy chap, isn't he?
Right old rubberlegs!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 16, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> People REALLY don't like denise!


I really, really thought it would be Louis or Dani. I can't see Denise winning it, not on a public vote. I reckon Kimble or Louis. Kimble I hope as I like her


----------



## Espresso (Dec 16, 2012)

I bet James Jordan was just fizzing to be in the dance off again. He can be a right nowty sod.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 16, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I really, really thought it would be Louis or Dani. I can't see Denise winning it, not on a public vote. I reckon Kimble or Louis. Kimble I hope as I like her


yup.  though dani's the only one not been in the danceoff


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 16, 2012)

oh, lisa made me cry - she did it better than last time, gave it everything but she knows she can't win.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 16, 2012)

Poor Lisa, she's distraught. Aww.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 16, 2012)

crying my eyes out here.  so easy to identify with her, and i wish it could somehow have benn a happy ending, but it really couldn't be.  i was willing denise to end up on her arse, tbh...


----------



## Glitter (Dec 16, 2012)

Awww. Just watching it now. Lisa just made me cry too.

I really like Robin as well.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 16, 2012)

We had a good cry here too. She did so, so well and I still _love_ Robin


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 16, 2012)

thought it was just me having a little cry
bet lisa does get a new musical theatre career now


----------



## Glitter (Dec 16, 2012)

Btw are Dani and Vincent a couple now? They seem very couply together.

I hope so because they are sweet.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 16, 2012)

Miss-Shelf said:


> thought it was just me having a little cry
> bet lisa does get a new musical theatre career now


well, last night was a blatant 'put me in Chicago' bid, i think - though Mama Morton is one of not very many roles she's likely to be cast as, sadly.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 16, 2012)

Glitter said:


> Btw are Dani and Vincent a couple now? They seem very couply together.
> 
> I hope so because they are sweet.


he's old enough to be her father!


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 16, 2012)

ok - he's only 33 - but that's a massive difference when she's only 23.


----------



## Looby (Dec 16, 2012)

Lisa was great, shame she's not in the final but not unexpected. 

Louis, Dani and Denise all leave me a bit cold tbh but I am very late to this and only seen clips until last night.

I saw Louis on Buzzcocks and really didn't like him but maybe he was just trying too hard. 

Kimberley for me, she's just so lovely.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 16, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> ok - he's only 33 - but that's a massive difference when she's only 23.



I thought he was younger than that tbf.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 16, 2012)

sparklefish said:


> Lisa was great, shame she's not in the final but not unexpected.
> 
> Louis, Dani and Denise all leave me a bit cold tbh but I am very late to this and only seen clips until last night.
> 
> ...



I quite like Louis but I think he'll be first out.

Louis, Dani, Denise, Kimberley for me.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 16, 2012)

If it's a public vote to pick the winner, Denise and James will surely be the first out. No one seem to have been voting for them so far.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Dec 16, 2012)

My wife seems pretty convinced Louis is getting the votes from women of a certain age 

If it comes down to a show dance he potentially has a major advantage there.


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 16, 2012)

Espresso said:


> I see Tess has got a ghastly frock on again. Hell's teeth, it's completely diabolical.


 
So diabolical that even my 9 year old boy commented on it.


Poor Lisa. We had a little cry too 
But it was the right decision.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 16, 2012)

Louis rocking the geek chic look on "Sports Personality of the Year"  Will try and find a pic


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 16, 2012)

Here you go!!


----------



## Espresso (Dec 16, 2012)

Shame he couldn't get a jacket to fit.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 17, 2012)

Dani and Vincent to win!

Louis's show dance is bound to be pretty spectacular though.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 17, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> yup.  though dani's the only one not been in the danceoff


Louis hasn't either and he's obviously very popular with the public. The final is all public vote. It's between him and Kimble, I reckon and I want him to win as he's progressed the most. The other three are all stage school dollies with bags of dance experience. If he doesn't win, I hope Kimble does.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 17, 2012)

BlueSquareThing said:


> My wife seems pretty convinced Louis is getting the votes from women of a certain age
> 
> If it comes down to a show dance he potentially has a major advantage there.


The grannies too as he's such a polite young man! There was an interview in the Grauniad on Sat in which the interviewer's mum sent him a text extolling Louis's virtues!

ETA: here's a hilarious video of Jon Snow coming over all unecessary when Louis gets his kit off in the C4 studio!


----------



## Espresso (Dec 22, 2012)

Not long to go now. Ooooo! Exciting!
Mind you all get a glass/bottle/cup of something nice and something to scoff in celebration of tonight's extravaganza and I'll see you back here shortly.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 22, 2012)

Thought both dances so far haven't been as sharp as they were first time round. My mum suggested they're pacing themselves as they've got three dances.


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 22, 2012)

Laughing at Ola and Aliona pissing about  while Dani and Vincent were being interviewed!


----------



## zoooo (Dec 22, 2012)

Dani and Vincent should win, due to being flipping adorable.

I am muting Bruce's bits. He seems to be going on even longer than usual. Gawd bless him.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Dec 22, 2012)

What's exactly is Tess wearing?


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 22, 2012)

BlueSquareThing said:


> What's exactly is Tess wearing?


a mirrorball?

it makes her tummy look huge! imagine how it would look on someone more average! 


so, i was a bit late watchng and am on a small time lag, can someone tell me exactly what's happening on the live broadcast so i can tell how many minutes behind i am? thanks. xxx


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Dec 22, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> a mirrorball?
> 
> it makes her tummy look huge! imagine how it would look on someone more average!
> 
> ...



Louis just danced - last of the four Inthink.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 22, 2012)

BlueSquareThing said:


> Louis just danced - last of the four Inthink.


ok. am a whole dance behind. just got kimble's scores.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 22, 2012)

Louis is getting his scores... NOW!


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 22, 2012)

see - the ting about louis's dance i the mental associations with dirty dancing are so valued and intense for so many people.  for 'feel good factor' none of the others' 'judges choice' dances can compete.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 22, 2012)

Fucking Len...  Always makes it about him. "I'm going to call you...", "10 from Len!", "I like this, I don't like that".

Creeps over the women too.

Bleurgh.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 22, 2012)

BlueSquareThing said:


> What's exactly is Tess wearing?


 
Looks like something most of us will be wrapping the turkey up in next week. It is truly hideous.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 22, 2012)

Zoe wore the same dress on Friday, I'm sure!
Looked better on her, naturally.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 22, 2012)

Christ alive, has James been going through his wife's wardrobe? 
What a costume! 

Pretty spectacular routine there.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 22, 2012)

Finally some bloody footwork!

Very impressive lifts, very impressive, but could have been a bit more dancey.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 22, 2012)

mmmn.  it got better after the first half, when they actually started dancing.  lifts are exciting to punctaute a dance...  the first half was just lift follows lift follows lift.  impressive, but not gorgeous dancing.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 22, 2012)

I've got it: James and Denise have an affair, Ola is distraught and leaves him, after a tasteful period she goes looking for someone else, the anti-James...


----------



## zoooo (Dec 22, 2012)

Aw, Dani's dancing bits were good, but the lifts a bit awkward. Oh well.
They're still my favourites!


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 22, 2012)

choreographically more interesting but the lifts were a bit more faltering than denise's.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 22, 2012)

The Bohemian Rhapsody chop up was a bit disruptive and clangorous, I thought. Not keen on the dance, either.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 22, 2012)

Don't think that showed her off to her best. Also, both show dances have been too much show and not enough dance. I suppose that's the point.

Agreed with most of the judges there. Not Len. Pillock.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 22, 2012)

Is that fair? No one else had fire and special effects!

I guess Pasha just understands the concept of 'show dance' better than the others.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 22, 2012)

mmm - not sure that entirely worked, either. (btw - watching in real time now)

after denise, all the lifts seem laboured.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 22, 2012)

They probably could have. Maybe Louis will have a BBQ on the dancefloor.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 22, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> mmm - not sure that entirely worked, either. (btw - watching in real time now)
> 
> after denise, all the lifts seem laboured.


Yeah, it's very unfortunate for the others that she went first.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 22, 2012)

She's a hell of a shape, Miss Walsh. Cor.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 22, 2012)

I preferred Dani's Beyonce dance a couple of weeks back to Kimberley's.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 22, 2012)

Hold on, Craig gave Louis a 9 because he hated the shoulder swivel, yet he loved Kimberley and gave her a 9, too.
What?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 22, 2012)

Louis: "Fuck you, James"


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 22, 2012)

My mum keeps demanding "who are those people in the glasses?!".

Any answers


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 22, 2012)

zoooo said:


> I preferred Dani's Beyonce dance a couple of weeks back to Kimberley's.


yes, me too.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 22, 2012)

That lift where he had Flavia horizontal to his body in one axis then turned her round in the air was a bit 

Very arty, that one.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 22, 2012)

i really loved that. very impressive.  would like a close-up on louis's tatts, please.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 22, 2012)

Louis's top half: sexy. Louis's crap leggings: no.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 22, 2012)

Ooooh, I've got really big arms, oooh.

Whatever. How well do u understand the Library of Congress classification system, eh?


----------



## Espresso (Dec 22, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> Ooooh, I've got really big arms, oooh.
> 
> Whatever. How well do u understand the Library of Congress classification system, eh?


 
Hush, you. 
That said, if I ever do need to know anything about...er....whatever that is, I'll know who to ask.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 22, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> Ooooh, I've got really big arms, oooh.
> 
> Whatever. How well do u understand the Library of Congress classification system, eh?


this would come a lot better form someone who wasn't one of the thread's most frequent posters of appreciative comments on the aesthetic form of various female slebs and dancers...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 22, 2012)

Oh God, don't ask me, I just bluff my way through using Wilipedia...

I'm just jealous, in another life I would have liked to have been a gymnast, and always envy their physique (at 28 I still have the build of a 13 year old ).


----------



## Espresso (Dec 22, 2012)

Right, who's going to be chucked out? 
Dani and Vincent fell behind the other three tonight, according to me, but I don't think they'll be going, somehow.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 22, 2012)

anyway, even despite his knicker dampeningly fine body, I enjoyed louis and flavia's showdance by far the most.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 22, 2012)

denise or dani to go first.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 22, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> this would come a lot better form someone who wasn't one of the thread's most frequent posters of appreciative comments on the aesthetic form of various female slebs and dancers...


Libel! Or slander! One of 'em... 

(Am I really? Oh dear... )


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 22, 2012)

Espresso said:


> Right, who's going to be chucked out?
> Dani and Vincent fell behind the other three tonight, according to me, but I don't think they'll be going, somehow.


According to the judges too. I think they're a lovely couple, but 4th may be the best they can manage.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 22, 2012)

I want Dani to win, Louis second, Kimbo third and Denise fourth.
But that won't happen.
Dani may be out first.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 22, 2012)

I would like Louis to win. I think Dense will be first out if it's down to the public vote. If they bring in some sort of shenanigins which means the judges get a say, Denise will win.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 22, 2012)

I think it will be a bit unfair if Denise goes out, when she's clearly one of the best dancers.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 22, 2012)

Espresso said:


> Dense


Harsh.


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 22, 2012)

I want them all to win this year 
They're all equally good in their own way.

Densie should win, but I don't think she will.
I think it will be Kimble or Louis.
But I'd love it to be Dani & Vincent


----------



## Espresso (Dec 22, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> I think it will be a bit unfair if Denise goes out, when she's clearly one of the best dancers.


 
No question. But she's been in the dance off twice, is it? So she's not got the public support, despite being the best dancer.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 22, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Harsh.


 
Awww, I didn't mean to type that. 
Anyway, she's obviously made of nowt, the way that gimp Jordan was swivelling her about all over the shop.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 22, 2012)

i've been surprised at ho poorly denise and james have come across.  she's alwways seemed much more fun and perky in the past, and in previous series you haven't been able to move for james jordan's 'comedy' lad persona all over ITT.  but this year they've seemed barely visible and cold.

her costume for the showdance won't have helped either, i think.  no heels, severe... and people like partly strictly for the frocks.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 22, 2012)

And a naked bum 

I was all for Kimber but I think I've switched allegiance to Louis - he has been phenomenal this evening. Plus I absolutely love the Flavster and it would make me really happy if she could hold the glitterball aloft


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 22, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> anyway, even despite his knicker dampeningly fine body, I enjoyed louis and flavia's showdance by far the most.


Me too. I thought Denise did really well, and I'm no fan, and i thought Kimble's really, really suited her personality. Dani and Vincent's was a bit  though.

Dani really should go first but she is popular so i reckon Denise or Kimble could go out first.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 22, 2012)

At least this series proves Vincent & Flavia are the bestest pro couple. FACT.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 22, 2012)

Why am I watching the bloody lottery?
GET ON WITH IT!!!


----------



## Espresso (Dec 22, 2012)

zoooo said:


> At least this series proves Vincent & Flavia are the bestest pro couple. FACT.


 
Well. Not really.
Mr and Mrs Bennett each lifted the glitterball, one after the other. Can't say that - as yet - for Vincent and Flavia.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 22, 2012)

Espresso said:


> Well. Not really.
> Mr and Mrs Bennett each lifted the glitterball, one after the other. Can't say that - as yet - for Vincent and Flavia.


Ssssh with your facts and logic. They're both in this final so they must be the best. Yep.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 22, 2012)

Aw, feel really sorry for Vincent. Having to look dignified with that hair 

Sorry to see them go, but probably right in terms of dancing.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 22, 2012)

Aye, that's fair enough. They were very good, but not just quite as good as the other three. 
Awww, they were lovely.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 22, 2012)

Espresso said:


> Well. Not really.
> Mr and Mrs Bennett each lifted the glitterball, one after the other. Can't say that - as yet - for Vincent and Flavia.


Who...? 

Dani and Vincent don't get their goodbye dance?!


----------



## zoooo (Dec 22, 2012)

Just realised we're not going to have any Claudia.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 22, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Just realised we're not going to have any Claudia.


This show is rubbish!


----------



## Espresso (Dec 22, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> Who...?


Who??? *Who*?  Darren Bennett and Lilia Kopylova, that's who.

Have a look on Youtube for Darren Bennett and Jill Halfpenny's jive in the Tower Ballroom at Blackpool. Immense-o.
Darren Bennett is married to Lilia Kopylova, she won the next year with Darren Gough. I think Colin Jackson was the easily the best dancer that year, but Erin Boag buggered it up with the eyepoppingly bad showdance.
And Darren and Lilia were still competing as professionals when they won their Strictlys. Imagine!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 22, 2012)

Espresso said:


> Who??? *Who*?  Darren Bennett and Lilia Kopylova, that's who.
> 
> Have a look on Youtube for Darren Bennett and Jill Halfpenny's jive in the Tower Ballroom at Blackpool. Immense-o.
> Darren Bennett is married to Lilia Kopylova, she won the next year with Darren Gough. I think Colin Jackson was the easily the best dancer that year, but Erin Boag buggered it up with the eyepoppingly bad showdance.
> And Darren and Lilia were still competing as professionals when they won their Strictlys. Imagine!


Sorry, I've only started watching seriously in the past few years.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 22, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> Sorry, I've only started watching seriously in the past few years.


 
Nah, don't be sorry.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 22, 2012)

Kimberley's gorgeous and a great mover, but I reckon Louis and Flavia are just slightly better. Will be close.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 22, 2012)

Espresso said:


> I think Colin Jackson was the easily the best dancer that year, but Erin Boag buggered it up with the eyepoppingly bad showdance.


Oh my christ, was that the one where they had weird scarecrows attached to them?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 22, 2012)

My mum is betting on Louis. Said she had a feeling he would pull it out for the final and thinks he has.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 22, 2012)

That backflip was new!


----------



## Espresso (Dec 22, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Oh my christ, was that the one where they had weird scarecrows attached to them?


 
Big daft dollies, strapped to them and infesting the mind of Miss Boag. Shocking.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 22, 2012)

Espresso said:


> Big daft dollies, strapped to them and infesting the mind of Miss Boag. Shocking.


Mad. I bet Anton told her to do it. Sabotage!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 22, 2012)

How does this final compare to previous ones? The quality has seemed much higher than last year's, and possibly the other ones I've seen.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 22, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> My mum is betting on Louis. Said she had a feeling he would pull it out for the final and thinks he has.


Louis is probably the most likeable.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 22, 2012)

Craig you bitch!

Mum thinks it's because he thought Denise's was better.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 22, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> How does this final compare to previous ones? The quality has seemed much higher than last year's, and possibly the other ones I've seen.


I have no idea who else was in her final, but Alesha Dixon was better than everyone I've seen since.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 22, 2012)

I wonder if when they go out the celebs watch the show together, or at least text each other while watching (or on their own urban  ).


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 22, 2012)

Is that Katya (or whatever her name is) in the Christmas special?


----------



## Espresso (Dec 22, 2012)

Hurrah! Right winner for me. Delighted for them both.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 22, 2012)

Lol, calm down Bruce. BACK OFF!!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 22, 2012)

Yep. Best dancer. That lift was brilliant.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 22, 2012)

*mumble grumble* Olympic gymnast *mumble*


----------



## zoooo (Dec 22, 2012)

Love that lift. *wipes a tear*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 22, 2012)

Hurrah for Louis!! I wanted him or Kimble to win


----------



## trashpony (Dec 22, 2012)

Aww that was well-deserved. He's made enormous progress over the last 3 months compared to Kimber and Denise and Flavia's choreography and training has been absolutely immense. She turned a stiff poker-faced boy into a swivel-hipped sexy dude


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm pleased with that outcome; he grew on me through the series, and was by far the most likeable of the celebrities in the final three.


----------



## gosub (Dec 22, 2012)

Don't know why I don't really like Denise, but she was robbed, different league given exhibition showdance seems all about lifts. And a better Charlston that didn't rely on years of gymnastics training. Louis had second best journey of the finalists(after Danny) and was the most likable of the final 3, but couple dancing shouldbe on interplay

The notion of Louis doing ballet though, wow, Id pay to see that


----------



## Ms T (Dec 23, 2012)

Yay! I really wanted Louis to win and am happy for him and the Flav. Plus his show dance was just amazing.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 23, 2012)

I would love to see Louis do ballet!

I wonder if it says anywhere the vote percentages / who came second and third.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 23, 2012)

Ms T said:


> Yay! I really wanted Louis to win and am happy for him and the Flav. Plus his show dance was just amazing.


 
I've just finished watching on catch up.  I was 50/50 between him and Kimberly before tonight but I thought his show dance WAS FUCKING STUNNING  and therefore thrilled that he won.  Needed more Bono tbf*

+personal joke wot Ms T understands


----------



## trashpony (Dec 23, 2012)

The Guardian liveblog is v funny


----------



## colacubes (Dec 23, 2012)

trashpony said:


> The Guardian liveblog is v funny


'Tess's wardrobe assistants and their guide dogs'


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 23, 2012)

just caught up. i so wanted kimberley to win, but it was an amazing final. don't get the fuss about denise's charleston though. i missed wembley week and everyone was going on about it then; having seen it now, i thought it lacked the slapstick fun somewhat.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 23, 2012)

May Kasahara said:


> just caught up. i so wanted kimberley to win, but it was an amazing final. don't get the fuss about denise's charleston though. i missed wembley week and everyone was going on about it then; having seen it now, i thought it lacked the slapstick fun somewhat.


I agree about Denise's charleston. It was good but didn't really have the amusement value as much as the others.  

Glad with the result. I thought flavia's choreography was brave and brilliant and they were just much nicer than James and Denise. Although their show dance was impressive. Kimberleys left me a bit cold an poor Dani just isn't graceful enough in her lift transitions.


----------



## stavros (Dec 23, 2012)

For a second at the end of the results show, I thought Bruce was going to announce his retirement. Alas, I didn't happen.

Message to new DG: leering male presenters who were popular in the 70s aren't really flavour of the month at the moment. Please use this to get rid of him.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 23, 2012)

stavros said:


> For a second at the end of the results show, I thought Bruce was going to announce his retirement. Alas, I didn't happen.
> 
> Message to new DG: leering male presenters who were popular in the 70s aren't really flavour of the month at the moment. Please use this to get rid of him.


And the fact that he went all mental at the end and shouted rather unpleasantly at everyone. (Just like he did last year when the rest of McFly tried to hug wotsit.) Talk about ruining the mood. BACKOFFBACKOFFEVERYONEBACKOFF.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 23, 2012)

Front page of the Star had the headline "Bruce: I'm off"

The article doesn't have anything quite so definitive: http://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/view/289450/Sir-Bruce-Forsyth-to-leave-Strictly-Come-Dancing/


----------



## Me76 (Dec 23, 2012)

zoooo said:


> And the fact that he went all mental at the end and shouted rather unpleasantly at everyone. (Just like he did last year when the rest of McFly tried to hug wotsit.) Talk about ruining the mood. BACKOFFBACKOFFEVERYONEBACKOFF.


there was no need!  Id forgotten about last year too. I fast forward through all of his main shit, but what I do get to hear annoys me.


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 23, 2012)

I really did not think Louis was as good as Denise or Kimberley. Although he'd get an improver's medal from me.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 25, 2012)

THIRTY-FUCKING-NINE?!?!? I'm cancelling my subscription!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 25, 2012)

That Fabrice score is fucking scandalous. I am genuinely furious about that, there is no way JLS boy was better than Fabrice. Total ballsack baloney.

*cancels subscription*


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 25, 2012)

the marking for the christmas show is always way out.  blue peter girl was overmarked too - her jive was leaden and heavy.

but what a treat to see ian waite dancing again.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 25, 2012)

Over marking is one thing and something you just have to accept at Christmas, but to suggest JB's dance was better than Fabrice's is plain criminal.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 26, 2012)

I really wanted Fabrice to win - he was aces.


----------



## stavros (Jan 2, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Front page of the Star had the headline "Bruce: I'm off"
> 
> The article doesn't have anything quite so definitive: http://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/view/289450/Sir-Bruce-Forsyth-to-leave-Strictly-Come-Dancing/


 
Daily Star headline doesn't correlate totally with the actual story?!


----------



## belboid (Jun 1, 2013)

Nooooooo...

Vincent and Flavia and Aliona are all not cming back for the next series 

Neither is Erin, but good fucking riddance to her


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 1, 2013)

Vinceeeeeeeeent! 

Ola and Karen are coming back, right?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 1, 2013)

Actually, though I never completely warmed to her for some reason, it'll be a shame to see Aliona go too, she could put together some really good dances.

I take it Erin isn't doing the decent thing and taking Tony Beke with her?


----------



## Me76 (Jun 1, 2013)

Vincent and Flavia going makes me sad.


----------



## paulhackett (Jun 1, 2013)

Me76 said:


> Vincent and Flavia going makes me sad.


 

Back for the Christmas Special if that softens the blow?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 1, 2013)

Me76 said:


> Vincent and Flavia going makes me sad.


Me too


----------



## Me76 (Jun 1, 2013)

Not really. The Christmas special is a bit rubbish with no real judging or competition.  (I obviously watch it though)


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 1, 2013)

Me76 said:


> Not really. The Christmas special is a bit rubbish with no real judging or competition. (I obviously watch it though)


Ain't that the truth.

Justice for Fabrice!


----------



## zoooo (Jun 1, 2013)

I love Vincent and Flavia. 

Can't Bruce and Tess leave instead?


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 2, 2013)

Me76 said:


> Vincent and Flavia going makes me sad.


 
This, very much so 
I love watching both of them dance.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 2, 2013)

They won't have anyone who can do a good Argentine tango now. Pah.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 2, 2013)

zoooo said:


> They won't have anyone who can do a good Argentine tango now. Pah.


Yeah, that's what I thought too. Was always one of the highlights of the series, far more than their 'specials'


----------



## zoooo (Jun 2, 2013)

Maybe they'll come back as guests for one episode to do it.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 2, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Me too


 
And me


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 3, 2013)

belboid said:


> Vincent and Flavia and Aliona are all not cming back for the next series


Then neither am I.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 3, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Actually, though *I never completely warmed to her for some reason*, it'll be a shame to see Aliona go too, she could put together some really good dances.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 3, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/22742257


----------

